# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  Jerusalem 'Fallout' Updates....

## goldenequity

*Iraqi force threatens to attack US military in Iraq over Trump’s Jerusalem decision
https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...alem-decision/*

Reuters
*PMU - Harakat Hezbollah Al-Nujaba*  threatened to attack the U.S. military in Iraq following President Donald Trump’s decision to recognize Jerusalem as Israel’s capital.

►Iranian backed, considered one of the largest paramilitaries operating inside Iraq.

►has fighters in Syria fighting alongside Syrian Arab Army (SAA) and Hezbollah.

►has been attacked by U.S. forces in their offensive targeting Al Nusra-SDF - Al Tanf Military Base.



RT
*US troops may become targets after US Jerusalem decision - Iraqi paramilitary group
https://www.rt.com/news/412253-iraq-group-target-us/*

----------


## goldenequity

►*Hamas leader calls for Third Intifada
https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...hird-intifada/*


►*Breaking: Heavy clashes breakout between Israeli forces and Palestinians in Ramallah, Bethlehem
https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...lah-bethlehem/*

*LIVE* (Bethlehem?)



*Bethlehem*

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DQccpWEUEAAPDGF.jpg:large




*Ramallah*
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DQcQBb0UEAAaZB0.jpg:small

Ramallah clashes becoming bigger , Palestinian women , men and youth by the hundreds , five injured so far
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DQcT4bvUEAA2mqD.jpg:large
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DQcT4bjVAAMHxiT.jpg:large

----------

*RUSSIAN* EMBASSY MAY BE MOVED FROM TEL AVIV TO *WEST* JERUSALEM *AFTER* ALL PROBLEMS PERTAINING TO PALESTINIAN LANDS' STATUS ARE SETTLED - AMBASSADOR

----------


## goldenequity

*PAF orders shoot down of any US drones invading Pakistani airspace - Air Chief Sohail Aman
https://tribune.com.pk/story/1578345...f-sohail-aman/*

-------

►Iran evacuates diplomats from Yemen ()... my antennae are twitching on this one...

---------

►Travel advisory: US restricts movement of staff, citizens in *Pakistan*

----------


## goldenequity

parallel universe-
@ignis_fatum
#breaking
►Hamas and Fatah military wings call for all Palestinian factions to start an armed Intifada against #Israel
►SHOTS REPORTED ON THE TEMPLE MOUNT IN #JERUSALEM
►Mosque loudspeakers in #Gaza call for everyone to go to the border and engage with #Israel’i forces
►Heavy clashes ongoing near the Temple Mount - Palestinian media
►Red Crescent says 104 were wounded during WestBank and Gaza clashes, 4 in critical condition from live ammunition.

*RT Live Blog...*
https://www.rt.com/news/412084-trump...tal-jerusalem/

*Old City - LIVE*






*Gaza*
►BREAKING Red sirens heard in southern Israel, near Gaza border
►Palestinian media reports artillery fire in northern Gaza
►Palestinian media reports “renewal”of rocket fire towards Israel right now 
►Gaza sources suggest three rockets were launched towards Sderot area/locals say no

----------


## goldenequity

*Iraqi Shiite leader calls on Saudi Arabia to abandon war in Yemen to fight Israel
https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...-fight-israel/*



(Muslim chess. clever move.)

-----

HEZBOLLAH'S NASRALLAH SAYS BACKS CALLS FOR NEW PALESTINIAN INTIFADA: ADDRESS

----------


## Swordsmyth

Now we need to remove our troops from Iraq etc.

----------


## goldenequity

Israel Breaking-
►*ISIS* linked group takes responsibility for two rockets fired toward Israel short time ago saying it was in response to Trumps declaration on Jerusalem.
(Bingo. Now anyone who opposes embassy move to Jerusalem = ISIS sympathizer. too Convenient...)

*denied..*
parallel universe-
►The Populate Resistance committee claim responsibility for the rocket fire. *The ISIS claim was false*.
#Israel #Gaza

-----

►BRITISH FOREIGN SECRETARY CRUSTY THE CLOWN EXPECTED TO TRAVEL TO #IRAN THIS WEEKEND: GUARDIAN. #OOTT



----------

►*Israeli ambassador congratulates Russia on defeating Islamic State in Syria
https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...c-state-syria/*

(kissy, kissy)

----------


## enhanced_deficit

There are few Christians left in mideast following Iraqi Freedom and we can't seem to keep even them on our side?





 
*

Palestinian Christians Burn Trump Posters In Bethlehem In Fury Over Embassy*

       Joshua Gill
12/06/2017 

Palestinian Christians in Bethlehem burned posters of President  Donald  Trump on Tuesday evening in furious protest against Trumps  recognition  of Jerusalem as Israels capital.
 The Christians burned posters featuring Donald Trumps face and the   text Jerusalem, Palestines heart, is not up to negotiations, joining   hundreds of other Palestinians who gathered in Gaza and Ramallah to  burn  similar posters and U.S. flags, according to the Daily Mail.   The Palestinians protested Trumps imminent recognition of Jerusalem  as  Israels capital and the move of the U.S. embassy to Jerusalem,  which  Trump is expected to officially announce in a Wednesday address  at 1 p.m.

http://dailycaller.com/2017/12/06/pa...-over-embassy/







*'Two-state Solution Is Over,' Top Palestinian Diplomat Says After Trump's Jerusalem Speech*
In exclusive comments to Haaretz, Saeb Erekat, chief  Palestinian  peace negotiator, said that Trump's decision forces  Palestinians to  strive for 'historic Palestine, from the river to the  sea'     
          Noa Landau and Jack Khoury                Dec 06, 2017 11:54 PM
https://www.haaretz.com/middle-east-...emium-1.827369  ( full story is behind paywall)


*Its catastrophic: U.S. allies reject Trumps Jerusalem pronouncement*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...pronouncement/



*Trumps Jerusalem Decision Immediately Prompts Protests*


  
Brian Ries        *✔**     @moneyries  * 
*Trump's WWE appearances spotted on sign at Gaza protest against US moving its embassy to Jerusalem.
                             1:32 PM - Dec 6, 2017       
*http://www.newsweek.com/trumps-jerus...imed-it-740273

----------


## goldenequity

Brasco_Aad
►According to diplomatic sources, Putin is working to arrange a meeting between Erdogan and Assad.

--------

Ali Özkök
►According a report pro-Iranian Hezbollah militia has stationed additional *400* fighters in Baath city, southern Syria. 
The town lies on the front opposite to Israel-occupied *Golan Heights*.

------

*Gaza*
►*IDF hitting targets in Gaza*.... started with tank fire, but they have now *escalated* with drones in the air and F-16 airstrikes


-------

Med Dhia Hammami
►*Tunisia*: Protests in Tunis, Sousse, Sfax (the biggest one until now), Kairouan, Medenine, Siliana, Bizerte, SidiBouzid, Tataouine, Kasserine, Tozeur, Kebili in reaction to Trump's decision regarding Al-Quds. Larger protests are expected tomorrow (Friday) afternoon.

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DQdP0EJVAAIDdVo.jpg:large
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DQdP0EQUMAArCd-.jpg:large
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DQdP4flUEAI_EiR.jpg:large

---------

►The United Nations Security Council will meet on *Friday* at the request of eight states on the 15-member body over U.S. President Donald Trump’s decision to recognize Jerusalem as the capital of Israel, diplomats said on Wednesday.

----------


## AZJoe

Trump's play kicked US out as mediator in the Peace Talks. This makes the US less relevant in the mideast.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Trump's play kicked US out as mediator in the Peace Talks. This makes the US less relevant in the mideast.


Good, we need to pull our imperial noses out of the tar-baby.

----------


## AZJoe

> Good, we need to pull our imperial noses out of the tar-baby.


It is an unintended benefit by the publicity stunt. Making the US less relevant is good for non-intervention as mentioned in the Dr. Paul video.

----------


## AZJoe

Staunch US Ally Jordan becomes less staunch. Breaks with Washington:

[Jordan] The staunch U.S. ally considered all unilateral moves that seek to create new facts on the ground as null and void, the spokesman added. 
Foreign Minister Ayman Safadi   adding that the status of Jerusalem must be determined in direct negotiations between the Palestinians and Israelis. 
Jordan rejects the decision and all its implications and will continue to work for an independent Palestinian state with East Jerusalem as its capital, Safadi added. 

Jordans King Abdullah warned of the repercussions of Trumps expected move in talks last week  Many people in Jordan are descendants of Palestinian refugees

----------


## AZJoe

Lebanon Breaks with Washington

Lebanons President Michel Aoun said on Wednesday that U.S. President Donald Trumps Jerusalem decision was dangerous and threatened the credibility of the United States as a broker of the peace process  He said the decision had put back the peace process by decades 

Lebanons Prime Minister Saad al-Hariri said on Twitter that Lebanon rejected the decision and had the utmost solidarity with the Palestinian people and their right to establish an independent state with Jerusalem as its capital.

----------


## Raginfridus

We aren't leaving the ME, we're staying in spades. All that's changed is now USG have completely sold us out to the Israelis. Trump's not playing 5d chess, poker, reverse psychology, or MAGA he's making Kushner rich and using our military to secure his venture project. $#@! em.

----------


## AZJoe

Zerohedge:

"Trump has already received an immense amount of push back over his decision to recognize Jerusalem as the Israeli capital by moving the US embassy there. The countries condemning the move include *the UK, France, Germany, Canada, Russia, China, Turkey, Saudi Arabia, Qatar, UAE, Egypt, Jordan, as well as the EU and Arab League. "*

----------


## goldenequity

> Staunch US Ally Jordan becomes less staunch. Breaks with Washington:
> 
> [Jordan] The staunch U.S. ally considered “all unilateral moves that seek to create new facts on the ground as null and void”, the spokesman added. …
> Foreign Minister Ayman Safadi …  adding that the status of Jerusalem must be “determined in direct negotiations” between the Palestinians and Israelis. …
> “Jordan rejects the decision and all its implications and will continue to work for an independent Palestinian state with East Jerusalem as its capital,” Safadi added. …
> 
> Jordan’s King Abdullah warned of the repercussions of Trump’s expected move in talks last week … *Many people in Jordan are descendants of Palestinian refugees* …


The Palestinian displacement/refugees & descendents is now second... 
only knocked out of it's top slot
by the just recent Syrian displacement/refugees.

There are over 2 million in *Jordan*... and another half million in *Lebanon* / half million in *Syria*.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palestinian_refugees




> The term "Palestine refugees" originally referred to both Arabs and Jews whose normal place of residence had been in Mandatory Palestine but were displaced and lost their livelihoods as a result of the 1948 Palestine war.[9] The UNRWA definition of the term includes the patrilineal descendants of the original "Palestine refugees", but is limited to persons residing in UNRWA's areas of operation in the Palestinian territories, Lebanon, Jordan and Syria.[9][10] In 2012, there were an estimated 4,950,000 registered patrilineal descendants of the original "Palestine refugees",[10] based on the UNRWA registration requirements,[2][3][11][12] of which an estimated 1.5 million lived in UNRWA camps.[13] The number of original refugees "who meet UNRWA's Palestine Refugee criteria" was 711,000 in 1950[1] of which approximately 30,000–50,000 were still alive in 2012.[14]





> During the 1948 Palestine War, around 85% (720,000 people) of the Palestinian Arab population of what became Israel fled or were expelled from their homes, to the West Bank, the Gaza Strip, and to the countries of Lebanon, Syria and Jordan.[15][16] They, and their descendants, who are also entitled to registration, are assisted by UNWRA in 59 registered camps, 10 of which were established in the aftermath of the Six-Day War in 1967 to cope with new Palestinian refugees.[17] Being the only refugees in the world to be mainly inherited, including unregistered, displaced persons and refugee descendants, the Palestinian Arab refugee and displaced population has grown to be the second largest in the world,[18] after an estimated 11,000,000 Syrians displaced by the Syrian Civil War.

----------


## goldenequity

Friday: It's kickoff day 





MASSIVE DEMONSTRATIONS IN *TURKEY* AGAINST ISRAEL AND US

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DQhi_ejXcAAQAva.jpg:large
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DQhjLdBWAAAmPpV.jpg:large

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Oh, that makes sense, I just read it wrong.


It was't very clear.   I first thought it meant people travelling to/from Jerusalem and getting their passport stamped.

----------


## goldenequity

not a quiet sabbath morning...

Nasser Atta-
@nasseratta5
Renewed clashes in #Jerusalem today #Trump

----------


## AZJoe

> I do think that GOD allowed the state of Israel to be created perhaps as punishment for the muslims and perhaps to be used as a placeholder for HIS Israel that he will yet bring forth. ...  GODs work can't be frustrated, if it were necessary he would use biblical level miracles to create HIS Israel in spite of whatever happened to this one, but he may chose to reform this Israel into HIS.

----------


## AZJoe

> ... they are too weak or cowardly to accomplish those things on their own so they attempt to manipulate/blackmail the rest of the world into doing it for them.


Really? That's the argument. And was it the so called "Israelis" that took Palestine forcibly or did they rely upon the "rest of the world" as in UK to do that for them? Who provided the weapons and the billions of dollars in foreign aid and the political cover for the systemic forcible taking of territory and peoples? Oh yeah, that's right, they relied on the "rest of the world" to provide that for them as in US/UK.   But will the sword label the Israel "weak and cowardly" for relying on US/UK. 

The hypocrisy is strong with this one.

And while sword rightly condemns US assistance in arming, funding and supporting ISIS, Al Qaeda Saudi dictatorship aggression in Yemen, funding revolution, where is the condemnation for supporting and aiding the Israeli government's aggression over the decades. US funding alone at $3 billion a year, plus training, military and intelligence cooperation, weapons supply, logistics, political cover, and more. But when the government of Israel relies on US/UK to tilt the scales of its violence , well then its the victims' fault for resisting in the methods they can, and simultaneously the victims are "weak and cowardly" because the don't have the outside superpower assistance that is provided to the Israeli government. Such mentality is inherently self-contradictory.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Really? That's the argument. And was it the so called "Israelis" that took Palestine forcibly to take a state or did the rely upon the "rest of the world" as in UK do that for them? Who provided the weapons and the billions of dollars in foreign aid and the political cover for the systemic forcible taking of territory and peoples? Oh yeah that's right they relied on the "rest of the world" to provide that for them as in US/UK.   But will the sword label the Israel "weak and cowardly" for relying on US/UK. 
> 
> The hypocrisy is strong with this one.
> 
> And while sword rightly condemns US assistance in arming, funding and supporting ISIS, Al Qaeda Saudi dictatorship aggression in Yemen, funding revolution, where is the condemnation for supporting and aiding the Israeli government's aggression over the decade. US funding alone at $3 billion a year, plus training, military and intelligence cooperation, weapons supply, logistics, political cover, and more. But when the government of Israel relies on US/UK to tilt the scales of its violence , well then its victims' fault for resisting in the methods they can, and simultaneously the victims are "weak and cowardly" because the don't have the outside superpower assistance that is provided to the Israeli government. Such mentality is inherently self-contradictory.


I have repeatedly called for cutting Israel off to fend for themselves, that is all the response that this post deserves.

----------


## Ender

> Really? That's the argument. And was it the so called "Israelis" that took Palestine forcibly to take a state or did the rely upon the "rest of the world" as in UK do that for them? Who provided the weapons and the billions of dollars in foreign aid and the political cover for the systemic forcible taking of territory and peoples? Oh yeah that's right they relied on the "rest of the world" to provide that for them as in US/UK.   But will the sword label the Israel "weak and cowardly" for relying on US/UK. 
> 
> The hypocrisy is strong with this one.
> 
> And while sword rightly condemns US assistance in arming, funding and supporting ISIS, Al Qaeda Saudi dictatorship aggression in Yemen, funding revolution, where is the condemnation for supporting and aiding the Israeli government's aggression over the decade. US funding alone at $3 billion a year, plus training, military and intelligence cooperation, weapons supply, logistics, political cover, and more. But when the government of Israel relies on US/UK to tilt the scales of its violence , well then its victims' fault for resisting in the methods they can, and simultaneously the victims are "weak and cowardly" because the don't have the outside superpower assistance that is provided to the Israeli government. Such mentality is inherently self-contradictory.


*ON. THE. NOSE.*

AND I'D +REP YOU AGAIN, IF I COULD!

----------


## Ender

> I have repeatedly called for cutting Israel off to fend for themselves, that is all the response that this post deserves.


While you call the people, who are basically living in a concentration camp, weak & cowardly.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> While you call the people, who are basically living in a concentration camp, weak & cowardly.


The situation and the history in that part of the world is VERY complex and no side has clean hands or my support, the only thing we can do about it is to pull out and let GOD be their judge.

----------


## goldenequity

*Lebanon*

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> deal was finalized this week... been in the works for more than 6 months.. 
> Turkey haggling over 'details'... wanted the hard-coded 'software'.. Russia said 'like hell' hahaha.
> delivery in 2018...


That's pretty interesting

----------


## goldenequity

*Lebanon*

*Lebanese FM proposes to move Palestinian embassy to Jerusalem
https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...ssy-jerusalem/*

“I submitted a memo to the government to establish a Lebanese embassy in Jerusalem, the capital of Palestine,” Bassil tweeted, as quoted by Naharnet.

“I raised with the Palestinian president the issue of exchanging land lots between Lebanon and Palestine to this end and he promised me to exert quick efforts to offer Lebanon a land lot in East Jerusalem,” Bassil continued.

“God willing, the Cabinet should take a decision today,” the FM went on to say.

Nour Samaha-
►Lebanon's Foreign Minister Gebran Bassil has made a formal request for the establishment of a Lebanese embassy in #Jerusalem, the capital of #Palestine, and has offered land in #Beirut for the establishment of a Palestinian embassy in Lebanon
*
Syrian arrested in Lebanon for collaborating with Israel
https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...rating-israel/*




> “The apprehended man has been handed over to the competent judiciary,” the communique concluded.
> 
> The Lebanese security forces recently launched a nationwide campaign to crackdown on citizens and foreign nationals collaborating with Israel; this latest arrest comes just weeks after actor Ziad Itani was apprehended for similar charges.


*Bethlehem*

*Breaking: Intense clashes breakout between Israeli forces and Palestinians in Bethlehem
https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...ans-bethlehem/*




> BEIRUT, LEBANON (12:25 P.M.) – Intense clashes broke out between the Israeli Defense Forces (IDF) and Palestinian protesters in the historical city of Bethlehem, Friday, resulting in a heavy exchange of gunfire.
> 
> According to local reports, the clashes broke out after the Israeli Defense Forces attempted to break up a local demonstration that was taking place inside Bethlehem.


*Mass demonstrations carried out across the West Bank and Gaza
https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...est-bank-gaza/*
According to local reports, mass demonstrations were reported in the *Gaza Strip and West Bank cities of Ramallah, Bethlehem, and Hebron*.


*Live Streams*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76q35QLy2AI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2paRF8HFC0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iEKbYCPtsg

----------


## Superfluous Man

> *Lebanon*
> 
> *Lebanese FM proposes to move Palestinian embassy to Jerusalem
> https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...ssy-jerusalem/*
> 
> I submitted a memo to the government to establish a Lebanese embassy in Jerusalem, the capital of Palestine, Bassil tweeted, as quoted by Naharnet.
> 
> I raised with the Palestinian president the issue of exchanging land lots between Lebanon and Palestine to this end and he promised me to exert quick efforts to offer Lebanon a land lot in East Jerusalem, Bassil continued.
> 
> ...


Hopefully they do that, and then hopefully nobody in Israel or America takes any notice at all, on account of it being irrational to think putting an embassy in Jerusalem hurts anyone.

----------


## goldenequity

> Hopefully they do that, and then hopefully nobody in Israel or America takes any notice at all, on account of it being irrational to think putting an embassy in Jerusalem hurts anyone.


It would seem to be another neocon chessmove is (again) backfiring.
Turkey announced.. now Lebanon...
I expect more.
Price of Palestinian owned Real Estate in E. Jerusalem just went up.

----------


## Ender

> I just don't know what this all means, or where these countries are I've never had to concern myself with learning where Alleppo was until 2016. I don't see them rolling this back. The MIC is about to check mate and the blowback won't be pretty.


Sorry, I was liking your little poem:




> Why did Constantinople get the works? 
> That's nobody's business but the Turks.


And, quoting the wonderful Anthony Andrews as he played the greatest Scarlet Pimpernel ever.

----------


## nikcers

> Sorry, I was liking your little poem:
> 
> 
> 
> And, quoting the wonderful Anthony Andrews as he played the greatest Scarlet Pimpernel ever.


nah this song stuck in my head for 20 years LOL

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Hopefully they do that, and then hopefully nobody in Israel or America takes any notice at all, on account of it being irrational to think putting an embassy in Jerusalem hurts anyone.


That's right.

----------


## Danke

Clinton, Bush, Obama, etc. saying Jerusalem is the Capital.

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/509702...-barack-obama/

House and Senate passed a bill called the “Jerusalem Embassy Act,” which formally recognized the city as the country’s capital and called for the U.S. Embassy in Israel to be moved there from Tel Aviv by 1999. Support for the bill was overwhelming. It passed the Senate by a 93 to 5 vote, with four Republicans and one Democrat voting no. It passed the House 374 to 37, with 153 Democrats joining most of the new Republican majority that had swept into power in 1994.

----------


## nikcers

> Sorry, I was liking your little poem:
> 
> 
> 
> And, quoting the wonderful Anthony Andrews as he played the greatest Scarlet Pimpernel ever.


more like this one

----------


## AZJoe

Turkey announces it will open a Palestine embassy in East Jerusalem, the de facto capital of Palestine. It will keep its Israel embassy in Tel Aviv. 

Regional powerhouse Turkey was the first Muslim-majority nation to forge diplomatic ties with Israel, in 1949 

Lebanese Foreign Minister Gebran Bassil followed Turkeys lead and informed Palestinian Authority  of Beiruts willingness to establish a Lebanese embassy in East Jerusalem.

----------


## goldenequity

BBC Breaking News-Verified account  @BBCBreaking


British diplomat Rebecca Dykes, who worked at UK embassy in Beirut, found murdered, police say

----------


## goldenequity

*Golan - Jenn Beit pocket*

SAA & Allies have now split Militant resistance







Earlier , Five representatives of the armed terrorist groups tried yesterday to negotiate with the government on the subject of conciliation, 
The conditions were as follows:

*Syrian Army to Beit Jenn militants: No reconciliation or negotiations with traitors
https://muraselon.com/en/2017/12/syr...ions-traitors/*

1. The terrorists requested to be transferred to Bariqa in the Quniatra countryside, but the army refused.

2 – They returned and asked to transfer into Idlib, however their request was rejected from the Syrian government.

3. They suggested to surrender as the army enters their areas with a settlement while the weapons remain with them, but the army refused.

4. The army asked the Beit Jenn terrorists to hand over all off those who entered the occupied territories and dealt with the Zionists, but their representatives refused.

The army’s response was as follows:
No reconciliation or settlement except our conditions, otherwise, the military action will not stop until full liberation.


*Government forces keep advancing against (HTS) Hayat Tahrir Al-Sham* (Nusra) 
in the small pocket of Beit Jenn near the occupied Golan Heights.

With the backing of Syrian helicopters, the ground units continue bombing the ‘HTS’ headquarters as the combat footage emerges.

----------


## goldenequity

*Update*
*
BREAKING: Beit Jenn militants surrender to Syrian Army near occupied Golan Heights
https://muraselon.com/en/2017/12/bre...golan-heights/*

According to military source from the Beit Jenn pocket north of Al-Qunietra province, 
the Al-Qaeda-led jihadists along with other opposition factions have accepted the terms of surrender.

The next jihadists’ destination is yet unknown whether to Idlib or Daraa provinces with the situation of all militants is settled.

Following this reconciliation, *The area is safe after the return of the Syrian army to full deployment its border points as before the 6-year-war.*


watanisy
-Mazraat Beit Jinn - Beit Jinn and Maghar al-Mir militants sign reconciliation
-militants who don't want reconciliation will go daraa or idlib
-others situations settle
-all areas will become army control

watanisy
-this comes after significant army advance between Mazraat Beit Jinn and Maghar al-Mir today
-claims about some militant leaders escaping to Israel

----------


## nikcers

UN Ambassador *Nikki Haley* announced *Sunday* that the United States  negotiated a *$285 million cut in the United Nations bloated budget  for next year.*



> The inefficiency and overspending of the United Nations are well  known, Haley said in a statement from the US Mission. We will no  longer let the generosity of the American people be taken advantage of  or remain unchecked.

----------


## AZJoe

> Seven countries voted  with the U.S. and Israel ... Guatemala, Honduras, the Marshall Islands, Micronesia, Nauru, Palau, and Togo.


Nauru, Palau, Togo Guatemala, Honduras and two US protectorates (de facto territories) Micronesia and Marshall Islands --wow, those are some big names. However did Washington manage to swing such heavyweights?

Meanwhile Washington's closest -UK, Germany, France, BFF Saudi - collectively gave Washington the middle finger. The Bionic Mosquito sums it up as Trump's finest hour:

[Even after] US Ambassador to the UN Nikki Haley issued a direct threat ... Few countries seemed cowed, as nation after nation blasted the US at the emergency session of the UN General Assembly, condemning the Jerusalem decision as illegal, destabilizing, and a violation of international law leaving Washington largely isolated.

----------


## goldenequity

Wael Al Hussaini
@WaelAlHussaini
SAA targeted a group of militias while trying to runaway from Beit Jenn towards the borders with #Israel
Killing all of them.



------------

December 27, 2017

Militants present at U.S. base in Al Tanf, Syria - General Staff chief
Interfax

US lets militants train, mount attacks from its Syrian bases – chief of Russian General Staff
RT

----------


## goldenequity

> Turkey has S-400s..?


Russian-Turkish contract on S-400 missile systems worth $2.5 bln — Rostec corporation
December 27, 3:25 UTC+3
The first deliveries of the S-400 systems to Turkey will begin in *March 2020*


More:
http://tass.com/defense/983237

"I can say that they will pay 45% of the overall contract value as an advanced payment, and 55% will be a loan from Russia," Chemezov said.

Chemezov said that Turkey will become the first NATO member purchasing the advanced S-400 system.

"We are also at the final stage of negotiations to supply those systems to *Saudi Arabia*.

Russia’s S-400 Triumf is designed to destroy aircraft, cruise and ballistic missiles, including medium-range missiles, and can also be used against ground targets.

The S-400 can engage targets at a distance of 400 km and at an altitude of up to 30 km.

--------
BOTH Turkey and KSA know very well that 'they' could become the next 'Libya' on the Empire's 'to-do' list.
Too bad Gadaffi didn't buy the S-400 insurance plan....

----------


## merkelstan

> 


You funny.

----------


## goldenequity

Satmar Nation
MUST WATCH AND GOING VIRAL!!! Rabbi Yaakov Shapiro explains in very sensible and enlightening terms why this whole concept 
of #Jerusalem being the so called 'Jewish eternal capital' is a bogus #Zionist invention



Rabbi Shapiro Reacts to Jerusalem Announcement

----------


## nikcers

JERUSALEM –  




> The ruling  Likud Party's central committee has unanimously endorsed a resolution  calling for the annexation of Israeli West Bank settlements.
> 
> 
> Although the committee is only an advisory body, its  decisions reflect the prevailing opinions in Prime Minister Benjamin  Netanyahu's party.
> 
> 
> Several leading politicians, including lawmakers and  Cabinet ministers, joined Sunday night's vote to "impose Israeli law on  all liberated areas of settlement in Judea and Samaria." Netanyahu  remained silent.
> 
>                                                                                                                                                                                              Most of the international community considers Israel's  West Bank settlements, built on land captured in the 1967 Mideast war,  illegal.
> ...

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Any thoughts on that @Swordsmyth?


The same as ever.

WE SHOULDN'T BE SUPPORTING EITHER SIDE.

Moving the embassy has no relevance to this particular issue though, Israel would be considering doing this at the first excuse to come along anyway.

----------


## goldenequity

BREAKING: President Trump Threatens To Cut Aid To PALESTINIANS For Abandoning Peace Talks

Donald J. Trump
-Verified account  @realDonaldTrump
7m7 minutes ago

It's not only Pakistan that we pay billions of dollars to for nothing, but also many other countries, and others. As an example, we pay the Palestinians HUNDRED OF MILLIONS OF DOLLARS a year and get no appreciation or respect. They don’t even want to negotiate a long overdue peace treaty with Israel. We have taken Jerusalem, the toughest part of the negotiation, off the table, but Israel, for that, would have had to pay more. But with the Palestinians no longer willing to talk peace, why should we make any of these massive future payments to them?

2018+2 days, and he has already threatened Iran, Pakistan and North Korea (the last two are nuclear states, the first one no one really knows)

Donald J. Trump-Cuenta verificada  @realDonaldTrump
Seguir Seguir a  @realDonaldTrump
Más
North Korean Leader Kim Jong Un just stated that the “Nuclear Button is on his desk at all times.” Will someone from his depleted and food starved regime please inform him that I too have a Nuclear Button, but it is a much bigger & more powerful one than his, and my Button works!

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Guatemala Announces it will Move its Embassy in Israel to Jerusalem*

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/guatema...-to-jerusalem/

----------


## goldenequity

> BREAKING: President Trump Threatens To Cut Aid To PALESTINIANS For Abandoning Peace Talks
> 
> Donald J. Trump
> -Verified account  @realDonaldTrump
> 7m7 minutes ago
> 
> It's not only Pakistan that we pay billions of dollars to for nothing, but also many other countries, and others. As an example, we pay the Palestinians HUNDRED OF MILLIONS OF DOLLARS a year and get no appreciation or respect. They don’t even want to negotiate a long overdue peace treaty with Israel. We have taken Jerusalem, the toughest part of the negotiation, off the table, but Israel, for that, would have had to pay more. But with the Palestinians no longer willing to talk peace, why should we make any of these massive future payments to them?
> 
> *2018+2 days, and he has already threatened Iran, Pakistan and North Korea* (the last two are nuclear states, the first one no one really knows)
> ...



*'Jerusalem is not for sale’: Palestine to Trump after US threatens to cut $300mn aid 
https://www.rt.com/news/414878-jerusalem-not-for-sale/*

--------------

The Jerusalem Post-@Jerusalem_Post · 4 min.
*Norway suspends arms sales to UAE over Yemen war
http://www.jpost.com/Breaking-News/N...medium=twitter*

Bloomberg-@business · 3 min.
*India cancels $500 million missile deal with Israel's Rafael
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic..._medium=social*

----


4 hours agoComments
*South Korea* says it has begun preliminary contacts with North Korea on a reopened cross-border communication system (unused for 20+ yrs)

World-Events Live
#BREAKING: #NorthKorea will open border hotlines with #SouthKorea at 6:30 GMT to talk

-------

*Pakistan*'s State Bank green lights yuan-based trade with #China
Sputnik

*‘We’ll throw his aid in his face:’ Pakistanis slam Trump for his tweet as US halts $255mn aid 
https://www.rt.com/news/414858-pakis...cR0c0Q.twitter*

Ely Ratner
*China* state media and Foreign Ministry going all in to defend Pakistan against Trump’s tweets.

People's Daily,China
In response to Trump's Pakistan remarks, China's Foreign Ministry urged the int'l community to fully recognize Pakistan's great efforts and sacrifices for combating terrorism, adding that China stands ready to further deepen cooperation with Pakistan

----------


## seapilot

That is one way to cut foreign aid. Not how Ron Paul would do it, but interesting Trump is taking it away as a form of punishment. The countries losing it are not even crying about it and look at it as a badge of honor. Keep your stinking money!

Also interesting that N Korea is opening communication direct with S. Korea. They must realize that Trump can not be negotiated with and they need a backdoor deal. It would be ironic if this actually helps the two countries reach a peaceful agreement.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

If respected neocon Nimrata Nikki Haley got canned, that would also fall under same "fallout". She took 22 minute call from "Polish PM" to thank him and was grateful for Poland "standing with us" even though they did not vote with US.

*Binomo prank call fallout could sink Nikki Haley ?*










Related

*Pranking Neocon Nikki*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RgXL7byTF0



*Kushner Is Said to Have Ordered Flynn to Contact Russia*
*UN resolution against Israeli settlements at center of Flynn guilty plea  
*


  Mueller probing Kushners 2016 attempts to block UNSC settlement resolution  
  Ex-Trump adviser Flynn charged with lying to FBI in Russia probe

----------


## Swordsmyth

> That is one way to cut foreign aid. Not how Ron Paul would do it, but interesting Trump is taking it away as a form of punishment. The countries losing it are not even crying about it and look at it as a badge of honor. Keep your stinking money!
> 
> Also interesting that N Korea is opening communication direct with S. Korea. They must realize that Trump can not be negotiated with and they need a backdoor deal. It would be ironic if this actually helps the two countries reach a peaceful agreement.


It's just barely possible Trump intends these outcomes, in any case I hope he keeps giving us this kind of results until the empire is completely retracted intentionally or unintentionally.

----------


## AZJoe

> It's just barely possible Trump intends these outcomes


Yes barely possible; it is about as barely possible as Clinton and Obama and MSM and FBI and deep state intended Trump to win, or that Trump intended to bring attention to the plight of Palestine and intended to unify the entire rest of the world in support of Palestine, or that Obama intended for Assad to win and become more popular, or make Putin more popular, or increase Iran's influence, or that Obama and McCain and Nuland intended to reunify Crimea with Russia, or that the deep state and neocons intended for the BRICS alliance to form, or to increase Eurasian trade and the creation and growth of the Shanghai Cooperation Organization, or to increase the Russia-China trade/economic/diplomatic and security ties, and that Trumps tweets against Bannon are his attempt to sell more of Wolff's book, and maybe Trump's bombast against Iran is because he secretly wants to ultimately solidify Iran's government and increase Iran's influence and diminish Saudi and Israel.

Or perhaps a more genius and effective way to promote dialogue between North and South Korea would have been to actually _promote_ dialogue between North and South Korea instead of perpetually obstructing it. And perhaps a more effective and genius way to cut foreign welfare would have been to actually advocate for doing so and then cutting foreign welfare starting with some of the biggest welfare queens - Israel, Egypt, Afghanistan, Iraq ; and then closing down foreign military welfare by closing down foreign military bases and operations.

----------


## goldenequity



----------


## goldenequity

Reuters Pakistan- @ReutersPakistan · 14 min.
JUST IN: U.S. State Department places *Pakistan* on special watch list for severe violations of *religious freedom*

*U.S. redesignates North Korea as violator of religious freedom
http://english.yonhapnews.co.kr/news...000200315.html*

(allows 'humanitarian' angle for further financial hegemony....)

----------

Conflict News- @Conflicts · 51 sek.
BREAKING: President Donald Trump says no military drills with South Korea during the Winter Olympics - @Reuters

*Pyongyang Scores Major Victory After US & South Korea Agree Not To Hold Military Drills During Olympics
https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-...ilitary-drills*

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Yes barely possible; it is about as barely possible as Clinton and Obama and MSM and FBI and deep state intended Trump to win, or that Trump intended to bring attention to the plight of Palestine and intended to unify the entire rest of the world in support of Palestine, or that Obama intended for Assad to win and become more popular, or make Putin more popular, or increase Iran's influence, or that Obama and McCain and Nuland intended to reunify Crimea with Russia, or that the deep state and neocons intended for the BRICS alliance to form, or to increase Eurasian trade and the creation and growth of the Shanghai Cooperation Organization, or to increase the Russia-China trade/economic/diplomatic and security ties, and that Trumps tweets against Bannon are his attempt to sell more of Wolff's book, and maybe Trump's bombast against Iran is because he secretly wants to ultimately solidify Iran's government and increase Iran's influence and diminish Saudi and Israel.
> 
> Or perhaps a more genius and effective way to promote dialogue between North and South Korea would have been to actually _promote_ dialogue between North and South Korea instead of perpetually obstructing it. And perhaps a more effective and genius way to cut foreign welfare would have been to actually advocate for doing so and then cutting foreign welfare starting with some of the biggest welfare queens - Israel, Egypt, Afghanistan, Iraq ; and then closing down foreign military welfare by closing down foreign military bases and operations.





> 


I didn't say I had decided that Trump Intended these outcomes, I said it was barely possible.

As we get more desirable outcomes it becomes more likely that Trump is causing them on purpose but it will take a lot more for me to commit to believing that however.

Time will tell.

----------


## goldenequity

> I didn't say I had decided that Trump Intended these outcomes, I said it was barely possible.
> As we get more *desirable outcomes* it becomes more likely that Trump is causing them on purpose but it will take a lot more for me to commit to believing that however.
> Time will tell.


Guaranteed they would/will be the result of opportunism rather than ingenuity, design or principle.

What makes it confusing is he's not a 'pure' sociopath... the narcissism gets in the way. (it's why he 'tweets'.)

-------
 @Swordsmyth
That's my clinical observation/analysis on the man.. 
I'm not 'anti-trump' nor 'pro-trump'... same as you are. 
We will comment/criticize/applaud each decision, each outcome... no excuses and no denials.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> -------
>  @Swordsmyth
> That's my clinical observation/analysis on the man.. 
> I'm not 'anti-trump' nor 'pro-trump'... same as you are. 
> We will comment/criticize/applaud each decision, each outcome... no excuses and no denials.


That's how I took it.



I'm not as committed to a given view of Trump as you seem to be but I certainly see your opinion as a reasonable possibility.

Time will tell just how good or bad Trump is, I just hope we get lots of good outcomes whatever the cause.

----------


## goldenequity

@StratSentinel
*The  State Dept has announced the US will halt all security aid to Pakistan* until it takes action against terrorist networks.

*China reiterates full support to security of Pakistan after Trump’s threat 
https://timesofislamabad.com/02-Jan-...trump-s-threat*

*Pakistan brings Chinese yuan on par with US dollar for investment & trade with Beijing 
https://www.rt.com/business/414997-p...na-yuan-trade/*

*Beijing complicates Washington’s Afghan strategy
http://www.atimes.com/article/beijin...ghan-strategy/*

Beijing has staked its prestige on fostering amity between Afghanistan and Pakistan, a daunting challenge that Western powers have failed to cope with. But by introducing the Belt and Road Initiative (BRI) into the matrix, Beijing hopes to make Afghans and Pakistanis stakeholders in regional projects and thereby generate traction to its peace initiative.

The “integration” of Central Asia with South Asia has been a geopolitical objective for the US for eroding Russia’s regional dominance. “Punish Russia, forgive China” fits in with the Donald Trump administration’s tactical ploy to break up the Sino-Russian entente. Mainstream American analysts are fond of claiming that the US and China have convergent interests in Central Asia.

This is a “win-win” for China. If the US wins the war in Afghanistan, China also can claim peace dividends. On the contrary, if the US loses to the Taliban, the BRI still provides a platform for China to build bridges to the new elite in Kabul. As for Washington, although it acquiesces with Afghanistan’s induction into the BRI matrix, sleepless nights lie ahead.

(The breakdown of US/Pak relations has got to be making India nervous.)


Conflict News
@Conflicts
16 sek.
*IRAN: US Treasury Department sanctions five Iran-based entities related to Iran's ballistic missile program 
https://home.treasury.gov/news/press-releases/sm0246*

(Will Iran restart its nuclear program as they stated they would if sanctioned? much will depend on European reaction to new Trump sanctions.... tomorrow's news.}

----------


## goldenequity

I guarantee that except for a few Micronesian islands..
the entire assembly sees this as bullying. I gladly hand Nikki the shovel.
Keep digging.  


*UN Security Council to hold emergency meeting on Iran
https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...-meeting-iran/*

Nikki Haley has said that Friday’s emergency meeting on Iran protests would try to prevent Syria atrocities from repeating in Iran, in a statement by the US mission.

“Tomorrow the UN Security Council will discuss the troubling and dangerous situation in Iran. The world has witnessed the horrors that have taken place in Syria… We must not let that happen in Iran,” Haley said.

Haley argued in the statement that what Washington sees as a crackdown on protesters was a matter of “international peace and security.” 
*She said it would be telling if any country were to oppose the UN having this discussion.*

US State Department spokeswoman Heather Nauert warned earlier on Thursday that Washington had ample means to hold those responsible for the violent crackdown on protesters in Iran accountable.

Russia’s Deputy Foreign Minister Sergey Ryabkov told Sputnik the US call for an urgent UN meeting on Iran’s domestic affairs was “harmful and destructive.” 
*He argued that it was not UN’s role as a watchdog of international peace to discuss Iran’s domestic issues.*




It must be comforting to know that ISIS is on 'our' side. hahaha

Mina Al-Lami- @Minalami · 3 hod.
#IS shows support for #IranProtests telling Iranians to continue calls against wilayat al-Faqih; says development v important, according to editorial in IS weekly paper #alNaba

Mina Al-Lami- @Minalami · 2 h
It’s very unusual for a jihadist group like IS to publicly indicate support for Shia, but these groups are hopeful that #IranProtests will bring down the country’s religious establishment, or at least undermine it

Mina Al-Lami- @Minalami · 2 h
Jihadists had been eagerly watching events in #Iran, some even suggesting media tactics (related to Iran’s role in Syria) that they said might fuel #IranProtests, pinning much hope on anti-wilayat al-faqih slogans.

Mina Al-Lami- @Minalami · 2 h
Jihadists hoped #IranProtests would distract Tehran away from Syria and weaken its influence in the region.

----------


## goldenequity

*US has to pay Pakistan $45m for using roads for Nato supplies 
https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/264...-nato-supplies*


aah... I was waiting for this one (didn't take long)

*Stop Afghan supply lines for US troops passing via Pakistan: Imran Khan
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...w/62363983.cms*

----------


## Swordsmyth

> *US has to pay Pakistan $45m for using roads for Nato supplies 
> https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/264...-nato-supplies*
> 
> 
> aah... I was waiting for this one (didn't take long)
> 
> *Stop Afghan supply lines for US troops passing via Pakistan: Imran Khan
> https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...w/62363983.cms*


Good, *cut us off!*

Then the Afghan war will end no matter what the Neocons want.

----------


## goldenequity

*PALESTINE*
*US Halts $125 Million in Funding for Palestinian Refugees
https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/2...ing-palestine/*


*Turkey*
*Erdogan: US & Israel target Iran, Pakistan and other Muslim countries for their resources
https://www.rt.com/news/415092-us-is...1oGtvs.twitter*

----------


## goldenequity

and the hits keep rolling for US fp...


*Macron calls for alliance with China for the sake of the World

Macron Calls for China-EU Relationship to ‘Enter 21st Century’
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...r-21st-century*

=============

Protests against Netanyahu and his government continue for *6th* consecutive week

*'Crime Minister': Anti-Netanyahu protest grips Tel Aviv* 




*Thousands rally against ‘crime minister’ Netanyahu in Tel Aviv
https://www.timesofisrael.com/thousa...t-allegations/*


*"Israel Is Becoming an Illiberal Thugocracy, and I'm Running Out of Ways to Defend It"
https://www.haaretz.com/opinion/1.833634*




----------

Police recommend Netanyahu stand trial in both graft cases
https://www.timesofisrael.com/police...-cases-report/

Netanyahu: Police Recommendation Will Be Trashed
http://www.jpost.com/Israel-News/Net...trashed-518528

"The prime minister also lashed out at the anti-corruption protests, saying that they are political and organized by people who are themselves corrupt."

LOL

----------


## goldenequity

Translated from Italian

End of Times (blog)
"Migrants": the brainwashing continues. 

14 January 2018 *World Day of Migrants*

"Accepting the protection, promotion and integration of migrants and refugees, 
the theme of the World Day of Migrants and Refugees 2018 passes through these four verbs-actions 
that together define, a path, an action, a path, a program."

Pope Francis, since he was elected, has not lost an opportunity 
to remind us that the meeting with others - they are the neighbor, the poor of the neighborhood or the migrant 
who came to look for better living conditions, or the refugee fleeing from violence, wars, persecutions or natural disasters 
are *our* opportunity to meet Jesus.

https://finedeitempi.wordpress.com/2...-del-migrante/

The Bishop of Rome (he is no Pope) working for the NWO.
This is brainwashing indeed.
--------------------------------




Well... Poland's not buying it... so much for the Catholic 'mass'.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Translated from Italian
> 
> End of Times (blog)
> "Migrants": the brainwashing continues. 
> 
> 14 January 2018 *World Day of Migrants*
> 
> "Accepting the protection, promotion and integration of migrants and refugees, 
> the theme of the World Day of Migrants and Refugees 2018 passes through these four verbs-actions 
> ...


Read the story of the good Samaritan carefully, the Samaritan who helped the man was the neighbor who should be loved according to the commandment to love thy neighbor, the migrants bring crime and barbarism, they are not "the neighbor".

----------


## goldenequity

InsideNK
South Korea will seek to discuss ways to ease military tensions and reunite divided families 
during the high-level talks with North Korea. 
These talks will begin within hours. started...

(Trump taking credit begins in 3..2..1..  )

*LIVE*




Meanwhile...:

ForeignPolicyMag
*It’s Time to Bomb North Korea
http://archive.is/HlQz6#selection-1345.0-1345.29*



=========

*Pakistan May Block Supply Path US Troops Use to Reach Afghanistan
https://sputniknews.com/asia/2018010...s-afghanistan/*

----------


## goldenequity

> Read the story of the good Samaritan carefully, the Samaritan who helped the man was the neighbor who should be loved according to the commandment to love thy neighbor, the migrants bring crime and barbarism, they are not "the neighbor".


(new) Polish president Duda (ex banker/EU lapdog) removes ministers, who have dispute with the EU. Minister of defense removed, minister of foreign affairs removed...
https://www.novinky.cz/zahranicni/ev...-bruselem.html

----------


## goldenequity

> InsideNK
> South Korea will seek to discuss ways to ease military tensions and reunite divided families 
> during the high-level talks with North Korea. 
> These talks will begin within hours. started...
> 
> (Trump taking credit begins in 3..2..1..  )   (like 'his' victory over ISIS... )


=============

Conflict News
UPDATE: North Korea agrees to reopen military hotline - South Korea government official. - @Reuters

Will Ripley
Speed at which this all came together is remarkable. 
In one day, North Korea agrees to send an Olympic delegation to South Korea, reactivates long dormant military hotline & considers another round of family reunions. 
But what happens after Pyeongchang is key.... Nuke issue persists..

(Simple. DPRK has become a nuclear power. This was the goal and it was reached. Get over it.)

*Peace Progress: North Korea Will Send Team To Winter Games As Seoul Prepares To Lift Some Sanctions
https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-...inter-olympics*

*North & South Korea agree to reopen military hotline at landmark talks
https://www.rt.com/news/415334-nkore...tline-restore/*

*Let's review before the 'spin' begins:* 

DPRK came to the table as a full fledged nuclear power.
They didn't even talk about nuclear deterrence.
They are coming to winter Olympics.
ROK is lifting sanctions.
The talks are the direct result of an agreement between Putin and Moon.

You can nitpic the 'details' but that's the reality
(or do we have to review Nikki's latest tyrannical demands from the UNGA microphone?)

*member this??*
1/2/2018
If North Korea Goes to the Winter Olympics, the U.S. Won’t, Senator Lindsey Graham Says
http://www.newsweek.com/north-korea-...lympics-768268


The world is 'moving on' as team neocon continues to back us into a corner:
Conflict News
North Korea's weapons *are only aimed at the U.S.*, not South Korea, Russia or China - North Korea official - @Reuters

Can we please stop all this 'winning'?
I know, I know..
He's 'cleverly' setting up the neocons to fail..
I'll be sure and tell that to all the scattered meat obliterated from our ongoing munitions and targeting crews in Yemen.

----------


## goldenequity

WikiLeaks-@wikileaks · 4 min.
*AP: FBI finds no evidence of 'sonic attacks' against diplomatic in Cuba.
https://apnews.com/37deffe6a9ad408abc5a1a0277056d90*

==========

*US Spy Aircraft Flew Between Russian Bases in Syria During Drone Attack - MoD
https://sputniknews.com/middleeast/2...n-bases-syria/*



"… This forces us to take a fresh look at the strange coincidence that, 
during the UAV attack by terrorists on Russian military facilities in Syria, 
the Navy reconnaissance aircraft Poseidon was on patrol over the Mediterranean Sea for more than 4 hours 
at an altitude of 7 thousand meters, between Tartus and Hmeimim," the ministry said.

Pentagon denies any role in attack on Russian air base in Syria calling Moscow's accusations 
"without any basis in fact and utterly irresponsible," spokesman says

uh-huh.

=============

Press TV-@PressTV
Pakistan to United States: We are no allies, not any longer

----------


## Swordsmyth

> *Pakistan May Block Supply Path US Troops Use to Reach Afghanistan
> https://sputniknews.com/asia/2018010...s-afghanistan/*



Yes! Please do!

----------


## goldenequity

Press TV-@PressTV · 6 hod.
Pakistan to United States: We are no allies, not any longer!

Pakistan suspends military, intelligence cooperation with US
https://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/201...urram-dastgir/


==========

*Recording of Netanyahu son’s gas deal remarks leaked amid corruption scandal
https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...ption-scandal/*



An Israeli news network has released the audio track of the alleged conversation 
between Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu’s son and his friend outside a strip club, 
in which the young man drunkenly touts his father promoting a hefty gas deal in 2015.

The Channel 2 News’ audio leak features what the television channel says 
are the voices of the Israeli Prime Minister’s son Yair Netanyahu and Ori Maimon, the son of an Israeli gas tycoon.

While apparently inebriated, 26-year-old Yair is heard bragging outside a strip club 
about his father advancing a hefty gas deal in parliament so that gas tycoon Kobi Maimon could benefit from it.

“Bro, you got to spot me. My dad made an awesome deal for your dad, bro, he fought, fought in the Knesset for this, bro. 
Bro, my dad now arranged for you a $20bn deal and you can’t spot me 400 shekels?,” Yair said. 

The conversation apparently dates back to 2015, when Israel was embroiled in a political scandal 
over “newly discovered natural gas deposits and the rights to drill in them,” according to The Guardian.

Additionally, Netanyahu may be accused of alleged involvement in a multimillion dollar submarine deal with German shipbuilder ThyssenKrupp. 
He vehemently denies any wrongdoing, saying that he is the victim of a smear campaign created by his political opponents.

In late December, thousands of people protested in the streets in Tel Aviv to demand Netanyahu’s resignation over alleged corruption.
It continues.

----------


## goldenequity

*Israel to approve 1,200 settlement homes in West Bank
http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018/0...115823552.html*

*Israel seeks to revive long abandoned railway to Gulf
https://www.al-monitor.com/pulse/ori...ternative.html*

Israel/i PM Benjamin @netanyahu and #Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman 
want to link #Haifa in Northern occupied #Palestine 
with the #SaudiArabian city of #Medina (the second-holiest place in Islam) with a rail road.

----------


## goldenequity

> InsideNK
> South Korea will seek to discuss ways to ease military tensions and reunite divided families 
> during the high-level talks with North Korea. 
> These talks will begin within hours. started...
> 
> (Trump taking credit begins in 3..2..1..  )   (like 'his' victory over ISIS... )




lol

----------


## goldenequity

*Tunisia: Fires blaze in Tebourba as protests continue over price hikes
https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...e-hikes-video/*

Protests against deteriorating economic conditions kicked off across the country on Monday 
following the government’s announcement of austerity measures and tax hikes.

Tunisia is under pressure from the International Monetary Fund (IMF) and its partners 
to cut its deficit and to create jobs, despite the fact that one of Tunisia’s most profitable sectors, tourism, 
has been suffering since 2015, when the self-proclaimed Islamic State (IS; formerly ISIS/ISIL) 
carried out numerous military attacks against tourists.
(sound familiar?)

After Russia and EU.. 
now *UK backs the Iranian nuclear deal* too.

*Iranian nuclear deal is 'working' - Boris Johnson
https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...boris-johnson/*
(Krusty the Klown chimes in... wat a maroon. omg.)



Lee Saks  @lee_Saks
U.S. STATE DEPARTMENT EXPECTS #IRAN SANCTIONS DECISION TO BE MADE ON THURSDAY BUT NOT SURE IF IT WILL BE ANNOUNCED THURSDAY NIGHT OR FRIDAY - UNDER SECRETARY OF STATE GOLDSTEIN: RTRS

*Saudi Arabia going bolshevik* and commences with nationalization...

Samuel Rubenfeld- @srubenfeld
Saudi Arabia is taking managerial control of Saudi Binladin Group and discussing a possible transfer of some of the giant construction group’s assets to the state 
while its chairman and other family members are in detention, sources told @Reuters.
(Nice friends Donald,Bibi... Go Democracy! Iran!Iran!Iran!)

*State official indicates US military role in Syria post-ISIS centered on Iran
http://thehill.com/policy/defense/36...ntered-on-iran*
(so.. occupation and forward deployment. Got it. Nice Donald.)

Russian Market  @russian_market
*BOOM: Donald Tusk warns Poland could hold a Brexit-style EU referendum
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2018...u-referendum/#*

*Presser: Proxy Drones*

*Photos:*
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DTRXYTRWAAAexqC.jpg:large
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DTRXmBgXcAEBCf2.jpg:large

►Coordinates set in UAVs in attack on Russian bases in Syria are beyond available data in their precision - Russian General Staff
►Drones used in attempted attack on Russian bases in Syria carried industrially-made explosives - Russian military official
►MILITANTS USED EXPLOSIVES MANUFACTURED IN PARTICULAR IN UKRAINE IN DRONES WITH WHICH THEY PLANNED TO ATTACK RUSSIAN BASES IN SYRIA - RUSSIAN ARMED FORCES GENERAL STAFF
►Syrian militants obtain latest drones shortly after they go on sale in other countries - Russian military official
►Drones used to attack Russian bases in Syria could not have been home-made ones - Russian military official
►MILITANTS IN SYRIA RECEIVED TECHNOLOGY NEEDED TO ASSEMBLE, PROGRAM STRIKE DRONES FROM ABROAD - RUSSIAN DEFENSE MINISTRY

Putin describes attack at Russian bases in Syria as provocation aimed at undermining relations with Turkey, Iran.
(yep.)

PUTIN: *WE KNOW* WHO ORGANIZED PROVOCATION INVOLVING DRONES IN SYRIA AND WHOM THOSE GUYS PAID; IT WASN'T TURKS

Ragip Soylu
Putin told Erdogan that neither Turkey nor Turkish soldiers were behind the attack against Russian bases in Syria. He said he exactly knows the perpetrators. 
*“Drones were posed to be 'unprofessional' to disguise the perpetrators”*

*Russia knows who staged attacks on Syrian base & it’s not Turkey – Putin
https://www.rt.com/news/415641-putin...RgQFVM.twitter*

*Putin: US interferes in other countries’ affairs, should expect mirror reply (retaliation) 
https://www.rt.com/news/415620-putin...feres-affairs/*

Russian reps currently in Damascus to meet with al-Assad - Putin











Lt. Col. Ralph Peters... lol.. always the manic neocon.

*‘NO MERCY!’ US needs to HIT Kim Jong-un SO HARD he CANNOT respond
https://www.express.co.uk/news/world...d-War-3-latest*




*Our PATIENCE is OVER! - US vice-president Pence issues STERN warning to Kim
https://www.express.co.uk/news/world...in-World-War-3*

Vice President Pence to lead US delegation to Winter Olympics
(will Lindsay Graham be coming? )

Putin: We're not going to interfere with U.S. affairs, but it should be ready to meet challenges it prompts.

KIM JONG UN IS A SKILLED AND MATURE POLITICIAN - PUTIN

N. KOREAN LEADER HAS WON THE SET: HE HAS NUCLEAR BOMB AND MISSILES CAPABLE OF REACHING ANY POINT AROUND THE GLOBE - PUTIN

PUTIN ON RELATIONS WITH U.S.: EVERYTHING DEPENDS ON U.S. SIDE, IF IT SHOWS GOOD WILL, COURAGE, COMMON SENSE, EVERYTHING WILL NORMALIZE, UNTIL THEN RELATIONS WILL DETERIORATE.

Russian Market  @russian_market
Oil reaches *$70 a barrel* for first time in three years.

----------


## goldenequity

As we approach the N. Korea dilemma, I have to put this in here.
One of my all time MIplex 'insanity' moments.
A vicious and completely unbridled Graham publicly bulldozes Obama's SecDef and Joint Chief.




The neocon 'spirit' lives on (see Niki) but thankfully these old $#@!s are dying off. (covered w/ the blood of millions)


----------

US troops to remain in Syria indefinitely - senior official
https://www.rt.com/usa/415649-senate...g-russia-iran/

----------


## goldenequity

People's Daily,China
@PDChina
*India on Friday launched 31 satellites in a single mission from the southern spaceport of Sriharikota, space officials said.*
(these are probably low orbit 'nano-sats'... lasting a few years/burn up)



Will Ripley-@willripleyCNN
South Korean Unification Ministry confirms South Korea and North Korea *will hold another round* of working level talks at Peace House in Panmunjom on Monday January 15th, to discuss North Korea’s participation in the PyeongChang Winter Olympics. Three delegates from each side.

Russian Market-@russian_market
SOUTH KOREA SEEKS TO FORM *JOINT* ICE HOCKEY TEAM WITH NORTH KOREA

N. Korean Foreign Ministry informs Russian ambassador about inter-Korean talks' progress
Interfax

-------------

Russia studying document *initiating talks* between official Kabul, moderate wing of *Taliban*

Eleven foreign reconnaissance planes seen near Russian border over past week - Defense Ministry

Russian Ambassador to U.S. Antonov, U.S. Ambassador to Russia Huntsman meet in Washington


===========
*
Trump Scraps U.K. Trip
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...s-embassy-deal*

----------


## goldenequity

*US Forces Arrive in Israel as Tensions Rise Between Tel Aviv, Beirut
https://sputniknews.com/military/201...rael-exercise/*

tensions with Hezbollah move from a simmer to a boil....

US troops have arrived in Israel to take part in a major joint military exercise with Israeli forces amid escalating tensions with Lebanon-based Hezbollah, 
which threatened to fire missiles at Israel if it doesn't stop building a wall on its Lebanese border.

In the meantime, Lebanon's energy minister, Cesar Abi Khalil, claimed that Lebanon will explore oil and gas near its maritime border with Israel. 
This territory has been claimed by Tel Aviv, an action that sparked massive condemnation across the Arab world, according to Washington Post.

Israeli Defense Minister Avigdor Lieberman said that Lebanon's latest plans to drill in a disputed offshore oil and gas field known as Block 9 
were "very, very challenging and provocative,"

Unlike the 2006 Lebanon War, there cannot be images of Beirut's residents at the beach while [people] in Tel Aviv sit in shelters. 
If [people] in Israel sit in shelters during the next war, all of Beirut will be in shelters," Lieberman said.

According to Israeli Defense Force assessments, Hezbollah is in possession of an arsenal 
of at least 100,000 short-range rockets and several thousand more missiles that can reach central Israel. 
In addition to a massive arsenal of rockets and missiles, Hezbollah is able to mobilize close to 30,000 fighters 
and has flouted its tunnel system, complete with ventilation, electricity and rocket launchers.

----------


## goldenequity

'Unmanned subs'...
*Russia's new torpedo carrying 100-megaton nuclear warhead nullifies USA's Prompt Global Strike
http://www.pravdareport.com/russia/p...new_torpedo-0/*

Submarines can strike targets when approaching enemy's sea borders, 
and one does not have to maintain costly aircraft carriers and military bases for the purpose. 
Medium-range sea-based missiles are exempt from the INF Treaty. 
The launch of Caliber cruise missiles from the water area of the Caspian Sea on terrorists in Syria 
showed the effectiveness of such weapons to the whole world. 
To crown it all, Americans and Europeans periodically detect Russian submarines off their coasts, but they are unable to track them.



more: http://www.newsweek.com/russia-drone...on-leak-781075





Above publication is 'in response' to:

*TRUMP: Lowering the the threshold for use of nukes*

*Trump’s Nuke Plan Raising Alarms Among Military Brass
http://www.theamericanconservative.c...ary-brass-war/*

The Trump administration’s Nuclear Posture Review (NPR), to be released Friday, 
will include a call for the deployment of low-yield, “more usable” nuclear warheads... 
that will lead to dangerous nuclear escalation.

(for 'reasons' you might not suspect. It's complicated.)

*Analysis*
*http://www.theamericanconservative.c...ary-brass-war/*

*US to Equip F-35 Fighters with Nuke Capabilities - Nuclear Posture Review
https://sputniknews.com/military/201...-f-35-nuclear/*

*Pentagon Confirms It’s Developing Nuclear Cruise Missile to Counter a Similar Russian One
http://www.defenseone.com/threats/20...russia/145689/*


*US ready to use nukes in case of conventional attack - Nuclear Posture Review — 
https://www.rt.com/usa/417748-us-nuclear-review-russia/*


*Pentagon 2018 Nuclear Posture Review
https://news.usni.org/2018/02/02/201....ueEqnDhZ.uxfs*

----------


## goldenequity

Tossing this in for open comment...




> Bolshevism was an aberration in Russia's long history of Orthodoxy. 
> 
> Most of the Bolsheviks were Jewish (most importantly Trotsky and the head of the Cheka) and even Lenin himself 
> was a Jewish-supremacist who hated ethnic Russians.
> The cabal of "chosen people" who pulled off the Ukrainian Maidan in 2014 are descendents 
> of the same revolutionaries who overthrew Christian Russia in 1917, using the same tactics 
> of "color revolution" and "protests" and reliance on Western funding and covert support 
> that made the 2014 Maidan so successful. 
> Some things never change.
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

*Polish MP to i24NEWS: Israel should stop thinking it has monopoly on suffering
https://www.i24news.tv/en/news/israe...y-of-suffering*

("Israel refuses to recognize Armenian genocide.")



*Pro-Israel groups brace for Al Jazeera (Qatar) 'Israel lobby' documentary
https://www.haaretz.com/us-news/.pre...medium=twitter*

"*Last year, the Qatari-owned network planted an undercover reporter inside pro-Israel groups in Washington.* 
Now, those groups were given three weeks to respond to the contents of an upcoming documentary on 'the Israel lobby in America'"

----------


## goldenequity

*Lebanon*



*Russian-Lebanese Military Deal to Set the Stage for New Relationship Phase
https://aawsat.com/english/home/arti...tionship-phase*

Enrico Ivanov
Russia-Lebanon Military Deal Sets the Stage for New Relationship Phase. 
The agreement provides for reciprocal visits by military delegations, joint exercises and training, in addition to allowing entry of Russian warships and aircrafts to Lebanese ports.



*FAILED ASSASSINATION*

----------


## John Prewett

Islam is on a roll ... supported by the "elites" of Western Civilization from the pope on down .... being used by those elites to bring down the "sovereign" nation system and replace it with the NWOrder/world government [that the "beast" will rule for 3.5 years]. 

Islam will remain on a roll until the time of the OT predicted invasion of Israel.  

We are rapidly approaching coming to pass of The Great Jihadist-trap. And Bear-trap.  
Nearly all will see [TV + internet] this event come to pass. 

Ezekiel 38-39, Zechariah 12-14, Joel 3, Psalms 83, Isaiah 17 describe a great Jihadist [Islamic terrorist] trap. 

How so ? 

Zechariah 12-14 reveals at first it will appear Israel is defeated. At that time all previously hesitant Jihadist will flood into Israel intending rape and pillage. 
Shortly after that ALL the invaders will be annihilated by Jesus/angels. Thus the “waterloo” of the Islamic Satanic delusion. 

Since the lead invading nation will be from “remote north” (Ezekiel 38:6, 39:2) of Israel, this nation must be Russia. 
Thus the invasion will also result in the “waterloo” of Russian dream of world ruler-ship.

----------


## goldenequity

> Islam is on a roll ... supported by the "elites" of Western Civilization from the pope on down .... being used by those elites to bring down the "sovereign" nation system and replace it with the NWOrder/world government [that the "beast" will rule for 3.5 years]. 
> 
> Islam will remain on a roll until the time of the OT predicted invasion of Israel.  
> 
> We are rapidly approaching coming to pass of The Great Jihadist-trap. And Bear-trap.  
> Nearly all will see [TV + internet] this event come to pass. 
> 
> Ezekiel 38-39, Zechariah 12-14, Joel 3, Psalms 83, Isaiah 17 describe a great Jihadist [Islamic terrorist] trap. 
> 
> ...


Hi John. I used to hold that view. Ezekiel 38/39 & Genesis Table of Nations etc... 
Actually I still do, but I now (as a Christian)
hold to the same view as the 'Ultra Orthodox' Jews:
That 'this' Israeli State is an abomination.
and
that they will 'wait' for the 'real' re-gathering.
I may not see it in my lifetime.
This 'Israel' may well be destroyed
and
It won't disturb the 'fulfillment' of prophecy one bit.

As there have been 'many' false Messiahs, false prophets etc.
I can also believe that we are witnessing a 'false' re-gathering...
as the orthodox believe.

Do a simple word search of 're-gathering' in the Scripture.
See if it resembles/describes what we see in Israel today.
It doesn't.
You may say it's a 'process'... not an 'event'.
Well..
It's been 70 years since the 're-gathering'. It's getting worse not 'holier'.

I believe this 're-gathering' was man made 
and not AT ALL the scriptural description of 'When HE shall gather his people'.
I believe it's an abomination John.
We'll see... but don't be surprised if they're the ones destroyed.
No God. No angels. No rescue.
Love Jesus and him alone. and be prepared for 'anything'.
Cheers & blessings.

----------


## goldenequity

*Spread of Wahhabism was done at request of West during Cold War – Saudi crown prince
https://www.rt.com/news/422563-saudi...ern-countries/*

(He's right U know. not only 'spread' it but was actually birthed/watered & fed by British operative well before WWII.)




*Interview w/ another green bus rebel..*

"I'm done fighting, the FSA lied to us and the US dollars and Saudi money they gave us ruined everything. I just want the war to be over"

----------


## Swordsmyth

An Israeli nonprofit announced Wednesday that it  would be releasing a celebratory coin in honor of the 70th anniversary  of Israel’s independence, and it will feature the face of President  Donald Trump as an expression of “gratitude” for his decision to move  the American Embassy to Jerusalem.
                                                                                                                                                                                          The “Temple Coin” depicts King Cyrus, who allowed the Jews to return to Jerusalem 2,500 years ago, alongside Trump, KOBI reported.
                                                                                                                                     The seal of the United States government are also  pictured, with biblical verses written in in Hebrew on the face of the  coin. On the back is a dove, holding an olive branch in its beak, above a  temple.
                                                         		 					                                                                                                       “The coin expresses our joy and gratitude that the  American Embassy will be transferred to Jerusalem in honor of Israel’s  Independence Day,” the Mikdash Educational Center  said on its website. “It is the fulfillment of the Trump declaration  recognizing the centrality of Jerusalem as the capital of the state of  Israel.”



More at: http://www.foxnews.com/world/2018/05...assy-move.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

Paraguay  announced Wednesday that it intends to move its embassy in Israel from  Tel Aviv to Jerusalem, becoming the third country to do so after the  United States and Guatemala.In a brief statement, Paraguay's foreign ministry said it had "begun the process of executing the presidential decision."

More at: https://www.yahoo.com/news/paraguay-...175748562.html

----------


## Ender

*Sheldon Adelson donates $30 million to GOP congressional bids*
_Republican Jewish Coalition chairman said to have brokered donation, which is 3 times larger than 2016 amount
_
WASHINGTON, United States  Norm Coleman, the former Minnesota senator who now chairs the US Republican Jewish Coalition, brokered a $30 million donation by Sheldon Adelson to GOP efforts to keep their House of Representatives majority.

The casino magnates donation last week to the Congressional Leadership Fund, a political action committee aligned with the House GOP, was three times larger than the amount he gave in 2016, Politico reported Thursday. It also came much earlier in the election cycle. Republicans are concerned that Democratic enthusiasm, spurred in part by anger at US President Donald Trump, points to Republicans losing the House in November.

According to Politico, Rep. Paul Ryan, a Republican from Wisconsin, the House speaker, visited personally with Adelson and his wife, Miriam, at his Las Vegas casino, the Venetian, and explained the partys dire straits. Ryan, who as a sitting congressman is barred from asking for donations of this magnitude, left the room, and Coleman, who was present, made the ask for $30 million. Politico quoted two senior Republicans in reporting the donation.

*Adelson, a major giver to Jewish and pro-Israel causes, is also a leading backer of Republicans. He was among the biggest givers to Trumps campaign and his inauguration.*

Former US Senator Norm Coleman (Public Domain/Wikimedia Commons)
A Washington Post reporter said on Twitter Wednesday that Adelson was in a White House meeting with Trump.

*Trump has made good on two of Adelsons main requests: moving the US Embassy in Israel to Jerusalem and pulling out of the 2015 Iran nuclear deal.*

https://www.timesofisrael.com/sheldo...essional-bids/

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Viktor Orbán’s Hungary, supported by the Czech Republic and Romania,  blocked an EU motion condemning President Donald Trump’s decision to  move the U.S. embassy in Israel to Jerusalem, according to Israeli news  anchor Barak Ravid.* Israeli officials and European diplomats told the Channel 10 News journalist that the three countries — part of the Visegrad group of  conservative, pro-sovereignty countries within the European Union —  blocked the joint statement led by Emmanuel Macron’s France, which was  supposed to “embarrass and isolate” the Trump administration  internationally.
 Rashid said the defeated statement outlined a common European Union  position on Israel and Palestine containing the following three points,  according to Axios:

Jerusalem should be the capital of both states — Israel and the future state of Palestine.The final status of Jerusalem should be negotiated and only determined through negotiations between the parties.The member states of the EU will not follow the U.S. and will not move their embassies to Jerusalem.
 Federica Mogherini, the High Representative of the European Union for  Foreign Affairs and Security Policy, was said to have been embarrassed  by the failure, with diplomats complaining to Rashid that the bloc’s  leadership was finding it harder to direct member-states.

More at: http://www.breitbart.com/london/2018...alem-decision/

----------


## enhanced_deficit

*US embassy in Jerusalem opens Monday; Ivanka arrives; Bachmann apologizes for Jews conversion remarks*New US embassy in Jerusalem opens on Monday and parties are being  planned as Gaza braces for violence. Michelle Bachmann, a prominent  leader of US based Christian Evangelical Zionists (an alleged anti-semitic racist group)  along with other US based pro freedom/racial equality spreading, anti  occupation/oppression personalities are in holyland on this historic  occasion.
Bachmann one of the earliest news maker:



*In Jerusalem, Michele Bachmann Apologizes for 2015 Remarks About Converting Jews to Christianity*

              Former presidential candidate was participating in   evangelical-initiated Jewish-Christian Bible study session in Knesset,   ahead of U.S. embassy move to Jerusalem     

              Judy Maltz
        May 13, 2018                   

Former U.S. presidential candidate Michele Bachmann delivered an   emotional mea culpa on Sunday for previous statements that caused great   offense to the Jewish community.

https://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/...jews-1.6077894



Syria human rights champion Ivanka Trump and 'disposable Jared' are also among the US political leaders who have arrived in Israel for this occasion:



*As Ivanka and Jared join embassy party in Jerusalem, Gaza braces for violence*


 Ivanka  Trump and Jared Kushner attend a reception ceremony Sunday for  the U.S.  delegation ahead of the move of the American embassy to  Jerusalem.  (Abir Sultan/Epa-Efe/Rex/Shutterstock)

  by Loveday Morris, Ruth Eglash and Hazem Balousha  May 13

   MEFALSIM, Israel —  As Jared Kushner and Ivanka Trump watch the plaque being unveiled at the new embassy in Jerusalem on   Monday, 50 miles away the Israeli army will be readying for its   nightmare scenario: thousands of Palestinians bursting through the fence   with Gaza. 
 Demonstrations are planned across the Palestinian territories to protest the U.S. decision to shift its embassy from Tel Aviv to Jerusalem and recognize the city as Israel’s capital, seen as a major blow to the Palestinian cause.
 But  they are expected to be largest in Gaza, where six weeks of   demonstrations dubbed the “March of Return” will reach a climax this   week. Israeli snipers have already killed at least 49 Palestinians in   the unrest at the fence, according to the Gaza Health Ministry, and shot   2,240 more.

 The  embassy move has added extra friction to what was already a highly   charged week. Scuffles broke out in Jerusalem’s Old City on Sunday as  Israelis celebrated the “reunification”  of the city, an annexation not  recognized internationally. The opening  of the embassy on Monday is  followed by Nakba Day — when Palestinians  mark the anniversary of mass  expulsions and flight that displaced an  estimated 700,000 people when  Israel was founded 70 years ago. 
 This  year, organizers of demonstrations in Gaza and the West Bank are   spreading them over two days to coincide with the embassy opening.

The Israeli military says it will  deploy two additional battalions of  soldiers on the edges of the  barricaded strip, roughly doubling the  number of forces. A second and  third defense line of troops will be set  up and reservists have been  called in. Another extra battalion will be  deployed in the occupied West  Bank.
 In Jerusalem, protests are planned at  the same time as the embassy  opening, with one in an Arab neighborhood  just a few blocks away. More  than 1,000 police officers are working with  the U.S. Embassy to  coordinate security for Monday’s event, a police  spokesman said. 


 Palestinians  dressed in striped T-shirts mimicking internment camp  outfits hold up  signs with slogans written in Hebrew reading “Soldiers,  we are not  objects, we are humans,” “Gaza is the biggest and the  ugliest prison in  the world,” “Gaza is a Nazi victim” and “Humanitarian  disaster in Gaza,  we want a solution” at a demonstration. (Mahmud  Hams/AFP/Getty Images)

 “This  one-sided move strengthens Israel’s occupation and takes us  further  from peace,” said Ayman Odeh, leader of the Arab faction in  Israel’s  parliament.
 Hamas has thrown its weight behind  the demonstrations in Gaza, which  have deflected Palestinians’  frustration with their leadership as  residents of the blockaded  140-square-mile territory struggle to make  ends meet. 

https://www.washingtonpost.com/world...2ce_story.html






Related

Controversial Israeli minister and 'racist' Lieberman arrives in D.C. to take on Iran Deal

32 Palestinian civilians killed by Israeli snipers firing during Gaza border protests



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pK9LWhsd3QI



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRdKk00Uj5Y




*US blocks UN call for independent probe of Gaza protests* 
16h ago

----------


## Swordsmyth

Mitt Romney  (R) on Sunday night denounced the pastor expected to speak at Monday's  ceremony celebrating the opening of the new U.S. embassy in Jerusalem."Robert  Jeffress says 'you cant be saved by being a Jew,' and 'Mormonism is a  heresy from the pit of hell.' Hes said the same about Islam. Such a  religious bigot should not be giving the prayer that opens the United  States Embassy in Jerusalem," Romney tweeted.
Robert  Jeffress says you cant be saved by being a Jew, and Mormonism is a  heresy from the pit of hell. Hes said the same about Islam. Such a  religious bigot should not be giving the prayer that opens the United  States Embassy in Jerusalem.
 Mitt Romney (@MittRomney) May 14, 2018Jeffress, a Dallas-based pastor and known supporter of President Trump, said over  the weekend that he would be leading the prayer at the dedication of  the new embassy. Trump announced in December that he was relocating the  embassy to Jerusalem, a move that drew international condemnation and  sparked concerns of a widening conflict in the Middle East.
According to a report from Haaretz,  Jeffress has made derogatory remarks about Islam in the past, calling  it "a religion that promotes pedophilia" and a "heresy from the pit of  hell." 
He has also called Mormonism "a cult" that is not a true  part of Christianity and said "you can't be saved by being a Jew,"  Haaretz reported. 
Jeffress endorsed Romney,  who is Mormon, for president back in 2012, despite derogatory comments  the pastor made at the time about the Church of Jesus Christ of  Latter-Day Saints.

The pastor has repeatedly defended Trump in the  midst of numerous controversies, including allegations that the  president had an affair with adult film actress Stormy Daniels.
Evangelicals  know theyre not compromising their beliefs in order to support this  great president, he told Fox News in March. And lets be clear,  evangelicals still believe in the commandment thou shalt not have sex  with a porn star.
However, whether this president violated that commandment or not is totally irrelevant to our support of him, he said.

More at: http://thehill.com/homenews/campaign...y-in-jerusalem

Jeffress being allowed to speak is an insult to both the jews and the muslims in Israel.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

As more US tax payers funded peace makers arrive for  partying in  holyland on this historoc occasion, more reports of violence and  bloodbath.
 Not clear yet how US based  chosen-race dogma as well as liberal, non-racist lobbies would respond to this:







*Israelis kill 37 Palestinians in Gaza protesting U.S. Embassy move to Jerusalem*

   by Loveday Morris and Hazem Balousha  May 14 at 8:30 AM

   ZEITOUN, Gaza Strip —  Israeli soldiers on Monday killed 37  Palestinians demonstrating along  the border fence and wounded more than  1,600 in the bloodiest day in  Gaza since the 2014 war with Israel,  according to the Gaza Health  Ministry. 
 Thousands of Palestinians gathered on  the edges of Gaza as the U.S.  embassy opened in Jerusalem, fanning out  along the fence in what  appeared to be some of the largest  demonstrations yet. 

https://www.washingtonpost.com/world...f4b_story.html



This eruption not too surprising as regular protests had been going on since US Embassy move decision was announced:

*
Palestinian Christians Burn Trump Posters In Bethlehem In Fury Over Embassy*

       Joshua Gill
12/06/2017 

Palestinian Christians in Bethlehem burned posters of President  Donald    Trump on Tuesday evening in furious protest against Trump’s    recognition  of Jerusalem as Israel’s capital.
 The Christians burned posters featuring Donald Trump’s face and the     text “Jerusalem, Palestine’s heart, is not up to negotiations,” joining     hundreds of other Palestinians who gathered in Gaza and Ramallah to    burn  similar posters and U.S. flags, according to the Daily Mail.     The Palestinians protested Trump’s imminent recognition of Jerusalem    as  Israel’s capital and the move of the U.S. embassy to Jerusalem,    which  Trump is expected to officially announce in a Wednesday address    at 1 p.m.

http://dailycaller.com/2017/12/06/pa...-over-embassy/


*'Two-state Solution Is Over,' Top Palestinian Diplomat Says After Trump's Jerusalem Speech*
https://www.haaretz.com/middle-east-...emium-1.827369 




  
Brian Ries        *✔**     @moneyries  * 
*Trump's WWE appearances spotted on sign at Gaza protest against US moving its embassy to Jerusalem.
                             1:32 PM - Dec 6, 2017       
*http://www.newsweek.com/trumps-jerus...imed-it-740273





All Drudge's top headlines toda are about this development:





*
Deadly protests cloud US Embassy opening in Jerusalem...
LIVE UPDATES...
Netanyahu praises Trump for 'real leadership'...
Many See Nightmare Taking Shape...
Arab league to meet over 'illegal' move...
Iran urges global resistance...
Yemen Fires Missile at Saudi Oil Facility...
Al-Qaeda leader calls for jihad... 



BLOOD ON GAZA-ISRAEL BORDER
VIOLENT EMBASSY PROTESTS
IDF THWARTS TERROR ATTACK
TRUMP PUSHES PEACE
IVANKA AND JARED ARRIVE 
*

----------


## shakey1

... all seems a bit oxymoronic.

I do not see peace on the horizon.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Quite an eventful day in holyland.
Although people killed by snipers not of chosen races but numbers keep piling up: 


*52 DEAD GAZA 
*

  


*

Bloody Monday: Israeli snipers kill scores of Palestinians and wound   2,400 and fire teargas at 35,000 protesters rallying against the US   Embassy opening in Jerusalem overseen by Trump's Middle East envoy Jared   Kushner and daughter Ivanka*


*WARNING: GRAPHIC CONTENT*  

By Julian Robinson for MailOnline and Afp 

 Published: 21:56 EDT, 13 May 2018  |  Updated: 14:43 EDT, 14 May 2018  

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5725195/US-set-deeply-controversial-Jerusalem-embassy-move.html



Ivanka Trump and Kushner 'blessed' by top Israeli rabbi who compared black people to 'monkeys'


Israeli Soccer Club Infamous For Racism Adds ‘Trump’ To NameMay 13, 2018                     By Aiden Pink
 “Beitar Jerusalem, one of the most prominent symbols of the city, are   happy to honor the president for his love and support with a gesture of   our own,” it added. “The chairmen of the club, the owner Eli Tabib and   the executive manager Eli Ohana have decided to add to the club’s title   the name of the American president who made history, and from now on   will be called Beitar Trump Jerusalem.”
https://forward.com/fast-forward/400...trump-to-name/

----------


## Raginfridus

So are Iran and Israel at war yet?

Remember when there weren't enough hours in the day for all the mid east war footage? And even that $#@! was tightly controlled. Now its an actual blackout, or so it has been since ~2014.

----------


## Ender

> Quite an eventful day in holyland.
> Although people killed by snipers not of chosen races but numbers keep piling up: 
> 
> 
> *52 DEAD GAZA 
> *
> 
>   
> 
> ...


But Iran's the greatest terrorist & threat to ME peace.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*An extremist Iranian group is offering a $100,000 reward to anyone who bombs the newly opened U.S. embassy in Jerusalem, according to reports.*
 The Iranian Justice Seeker Student Movement group has distributed posters calling for the destruction of the embassy.
 “The Student Justice Movement will support anybody who destroy the  illegal American embassy in Jerusalem,” the poster states in Farsi,  Arabic, and English, which was given to The Free Beacon.


 “There will be a “$100,000 dollar prize for the person who destroys  the illegal American embassy in Jerusalem,” the poster states.

More at: https://www.infowars.com/report-iran...-in-jerusalem/

----------


## goldenequity

They took his land. They took his legs. Then they took his life.
Rest in peace...


The disabled, *Fadi Abu Selmi*, one of the victims of the Israeli massacre against the protesters today.

A disabled man, Fadi Abu Selmi, was shot dead today by Israeli snipers.







=========

----------


## Swordsmyth

In a tit-for-tat move, Israel has asked a Turkish consul to leave the country, according to the Israeli foreign ministry.
  A ministry spokesman said the official was asked to return to Turkey "for consultations for a period of time," according to RT.
  The decision was also likely influenced by Turkish President Recep  Tayyip Erdogan's strident rhetoric. On Monday, he accused Israel of carrying out "genocide" against the Palestinians. He also referred to the country as a "terrorist state."
  In response, Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu accused the  Turkish president of being "among Hamas' biggest supporters...there is  no doubt that he well understands terrorism and slaughter...I suggest  that he not preach morality to us."
  Earlier in the day, Turkey had asked Israeli Ambassador Eitan Naeh to leave the country *"for a while" in protest of the massacre of 60 Gazans* who had gathered to protest the opening of the US embassy in Jerusalem on Monday.
  Naeh was summoned to the foreign ministry on Tuesday and asked to  "return to his country for a period of time," according to an official  who leaked the news to Israeli media. Turkey said on Monday it would recall its ambassadors from Tel Aviv and Washington.


Meanwhile, *Turkish Prime Minister Binali Yildirim urged Islamic countries to review their ties with Israel and said Ankara* was calling an extraordinary summit of the world's main pan-Islamic body on Friday.
 *"Islamic countries should without fail review their relations with Israel,"* Yildirim told his ruling party in parliament.
*"The Islamic world should move as one, with one voice, against this massacre,"* he added.Turkey on Monday called for a meeting of the Organization of Islamic  Cooperation on Friday. Erdogan currently holds the rotating chairmanship  of the body. *Deputy Prime Minister Bekir Bozdag said the meeting would take place in Istanbul.* 


More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-...eli-ambassador

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Artists try to be creative but controversial photoshopping in this article may have crossed the line:

*Dystopia: The Live Feed*

  May 16, 2018

http://mondoweiss.net/2018/05/dystopia-live-feed/




Related

*ADL gives conflicting statements on Trump as controversial pastor speaks at new Jerusalem embassy*

  May 14, 2018
Jeffress is an unrepentant religious bigot who has a history of  making  hateful comments about Jews, Muslims, Christian[s] and other   religions,” the ADL wrote in an emailed statement.
“On this historic day  of celebration, we need prayers of peace, hope,  openness and respect.  The choice of Jeffress sends exactly the wrong  message.”

In 2017, the ADL blamed Trump for a major spike in anti-Semitism, specifically criticizing the president’s retweeting of anti-Semitic memes.

“Those  tweets and rhetoric have emboldened and given encouragement to  the  worst anti-Semites and bigots,” ADL spokesman Jonathan Greenblatt  said  in February.

----------


## Firestarter

At least 8 children under 16 were reported among the 58 killed Palestinians.
  It was the deadliest day since the 2014 Gaza War. At least 2,700 were injured.

The reported youngest casualty, eight-month-old baby girl Leila, died after her brother took her to the border. Leila probably died by tear gas inhalitation.


Her 11-year-old brother Heyam explained: 


> I could barely breathe. We got away from the gas. She was crying a lot, then she went silent. I thought she was sleeping.


  But when her skin turned blue, they took her to hospital, where doctors said she had been dead for an hour.

   Israel blamed Hamas for the violence and insists it needed to “protect” nearby Jewish settlements from protesters getting through the border fence.
  US Ambassador Nikki Haley said: 


> No country in this chamber would act with more restraint than Israel has.


 
  Bullingdon’s Foreign Secretary Boris Johnson said peaceful protesters were “_being exploited by extremists_”: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...-tear-gas.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

> At least 8 children under 16 were reported among the 58 killed Palestinians.
>   It was the deadliest day since the 2014 Gaza War. At least 2,700 were injured.
> 
> The reported youngest casualty, eight-month-old baby girl Leila, *died after her brother took her to the border*. Leila probably died by tear gas inhalitation.
> 
> 
> Her 11-year-old brother Heyam [COLOR=#1B1B1B][FONT=&quot]explained: 
>   But when her skin turned blue, they took her to hospital, where doctors said she had been dead for an hour.
> 
> ...


Not to excuse any actions by anyone else but what kind of creepy moron takes his baby sister to a protest that is likely to result in violence?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Not to excuse any actions by anyone else but what kind of creepy moron takes his baby sister to a protest that is likely to result in violence?





> Miss al-Ghandour said she had left Leila  with her brothers at home while she went to the dentist. But her brother  Ammar, 11, took the baby to the border  a flashpoint for violence   after mistakenly thinking Miss al-Ghandour was there with the childs  grandmother, Heyam.
> He eventually found his mother close to the border and handed Leila over to her. Within minutes they were engulfed in tear gas.



There's probably still more to the story yet. Daily Fail is generally a poor source.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> There's probably still more to the story yet. Daily Fail is generally a poor source.





> Miss al-Ghandour said she had left Leila  with her brothers at home  while she went to the dentist. But her brother  Ammar, 11, took the baby  to the border – a flashpoint for violence –  after mistakenly thinking  Miss al-Ghandour was there with the child’s  grandmother, Heyam.
> He eventually found his mother close to the border and handed Leila over to her. Within minutes they were engulfed in tear gas.


That doesn't make any sense, why take the baby when going to look for his mother? Why go looking at all? Why would he think her dentist appointment was at the border protest? Why was she at the protest if she was going to the dentist?

In any case somebody is taking children to be used as human shields and propaganda props:




> At least 8 children under 16 were reported among the 58 killed Palestinians

----------


## Swordsmyth

Hamas  plans to continue protests along the Gaza border and hopes to see a  mass demonstration on June 5 which will rival the size of this week’s  protests, a spokesman said on Wednesday.  

Two days after Israeli forces killed more than 60 Palestinians and wounded more than 2,000,  the Islamist group which controls the Gaza Strip said the  demonstrations would keep going ahead of the June anniversary of the  1967 war.  
“The  protests will continue because they have not achieved their goals yet,”  said Hazem Qasem, a spokesman for the group. “Our desire here is for  June 5 to be as big as May 14.”
A senior Hamas leader also said on television that 50 of the 62 people killed on Monday were members of Hamas. 
The  comments by Salah Bardawil, a political leader in the group, were  immediately seized on by Israel’s military as it tried to fend off  widespread international criticism over the number of people killed by  live fire on the border. 
“The branding of the riots as ‘peaceful protests’ could not be further from the truth,” an Israeli military spokesman said.
Meanwhile, Guatemala became the first country to follow America’s lead and move its embassy from Tel Aviv to Jerusalem.
Benjamin  Netanyahu, the Israeli prime minister, called the move “the beginning  of something extraordinary” and said he hoped other countries would soon  follow the US by bringing their embassies to Jerusalem. 
As  Israel and Hamas continued to fight a battle of of narratives over the  killings, Hamas refused to accept a medical shipment from the Israeli  military, despite a severe shortage of hospital supplies with which to  treat the wounded. 
Mr  Qasem dismissed Israel’s decision to send the aid as a propaganda  stunt. “The occupation is trying to show that it has a human face, which  is wrong. These trucks carrying these medical supplies are covered with  Palestinian blood,” he said. 

Israel  said the Hamas refusal was proof that it did not care about the  residents of Gaza. Several other aid shipments from the UN and the  Palestinian Authority were allowed in. 

More at: https://www.yahoo.com/news/hamas-pla...174033610.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

Progressives and various media outlets placed the blame for the death of  a Palestinian baby on Israeli Defense Forces, but a Palestinian doctor  has since said he thinks tear gas had nothing to do with it.

But the Associated Press soon after reported  that "Gaza health officials are casting doubt on initial claims that a  9-month-old baby died from Israeli tear gas fired during mass protests  on the Gaza border with Israel."
 "A medical doctor said Tuesday that the baby, Layla Ghaben, had a  pre-existing medical condition and that he did not believe her death was  caused by tear gas," the wire read. "He spoke on condition of anonymity  because of he was not allowed to disclose medical information to the  media."

More at: http://freebeacon.com/politics/media...ing-condition/

----------


## Raginfridus

> 


...

----------


## Swordsmyth

> ...


All sides are dirty.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> That doesn't make any sense, why take the baby when going to look for his mother? Why go looking at all? Why would he think her dentist appointment was at the border protest? Why was she at the protest if she was going to the dentist?
> *
> In any case somebody is taking children to be used as human shields and propaganda props*:


People bring kids to protests all the time, even in Murica. Remember the kids at the End The Fed protests and other RP rallies and such? Pepperige Farm remembers. If people here had the courage to do some serious protesting and other action besides electioneering wanking here, maybe tyranny wouldn't have such a stranglehold 'round these parts.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> People bring kids to protests all the time, even in Murica. Remember the kids at the End The Fed protests and other RP rallies and such? Pepperige Farm remembers. If people here had the courage to do some serious protesting and other action besides electioneering wanking here, maybe tyranny wouldn't have such a stranglehold 'round these parts.


The Israelis are infamous for killing people at these protests, it isn't exactly a good idea to bring children, unless you are planning on provoking the Israelis and then using your children for propaganda.

Both sides are dirty.

----------


## charrob

_
_

So I guess I'm a little confused.  The Palestinians wanted East Jerusalem to be the Capitol of their new State.  I think the idea was that the Israelis would have West Jerusalem to be their Capitol.  Unfortunately it appears that the new U.S. Embassy compound straddles both sides of the armistice line and is located partially in East Jerusalem and West Jerusalem.  Also I think in the 1980s the Israelis voted that both East and West Jerusalem should be theirs.  Also I think East Jerusalem and the West Bank were part of Jordan and were stolen from Jordan in the 1967 war -- which is why East Jerusalem is filled mostly with Arabs.  All that said, since the Palestinians were counting on East Jerusalem for their State Capitol, had the U.S. Embassy been located totally within West Jerusalem, would they still be upset?  If so, why?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> All that said, since the Palestinians were counting on East Jerusalem for their State Capitol, had the U.S. Embassy been located totally within West Jerusalem, would they still be upset?  If so, why?


Yes, because they want Jerusalem all for themselves, they want Israel all for themselves.
The only difference between the Palestinians and Israel is who has the power.

----------


## charrob

> Yes, because they want Jerusalem all for themselves, they want Israel all for themselves.
> The only difference between the Palestinians and Israel is who has the power.


Thanks.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Yes, because they want Jerusalem all for themselves, they want Israel  Palestine all for themselves.
> The only difference between the Palestinians and Israel is who has the power.


FIFY. "Israel" is the Palestinians' rightful homeland. Y'all zionists are just in denial of it-and don't like to recognize the ongoing ethnic cleansing your little apartheid State is responsible for.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> FIFY. "Israel" is the Palestinians' rightful homeland. Y'all zionists are just in denial of it-and don't like to recognize the ongoing ethnic cleansing your little apartheid State is responsible for.


It is much more complicated than that and everyone involved has blood and dirt on their hands.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> It is much more complicated than that and everyone involved has blood and dirt on their hands.


But not everyone's grandchildren have as massive debts as our freedom-spreading regime.


For experts, how much of this cost is due to  Israel-Arab conflict related blowbacks and how much of due to us having freedoms?



*  
* 
*SHOCK CLAIM:  USA Has Spent $2.8 Trillion on Terrorism Fight...*

----------


## Ender

> FIFY. "Israel" is the Palestinians' rightful homeland. Y'all zionists are just in denial of it-and don't like to recognize the ongoing ethnic cleansing your little apartheid State is responsible for.


EXACTLY.

----------


## Raginfridus

Palestinians can rage all they want - the US is not going to stop enabling Israel (or other ME clients), and the Juice will not let go the clay.

What now? Practically speaking. In the real world. What are Palestinians gonna do about it? Zerging hardened borders is not going to accomplish their dweems. Voting can't accomplish them. What then? Let's get real; the holder of the dirt is the one with firepower. All talk of rights aside, in reality, practically speaking, Palestine isn't even real.

The situation is _very_ simple. Its that simple.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

*CNN Panel erupts over Ivanka Trump-rabbi meeting*

https://youtu.be/UHEBRruprnI?t=598


 











Some of media covers have started to cross the line.

----------


## pao

Seems like what they've been doing for the last few decades hasn't been working, could a totally peaceful Ghandi-type resistance be stronger and more effective or would they just be slaughtered?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Seems like what they've been doing for the last few decades hasn't been working, could a totally peaceful Ghandi-type resistance be stronger and more effective or would they just be slaughtered?


Slaughtered or just completely ineffective.
The only practical option is to accept the borders as they are.
In all probability the Mossad is behind much of the "opposition", it gives them a great excuse to continue killing Palestinians and taking land.

----------


## Firestarter

> Progressives and various media outlets placed the blame for the death of a Palestinian baby on Israeli Defense Forces, but a Palestinian doctor has since said he thinks tear gas had nothing to do with it.


 I had already read that (it was even in the Daily Mail article I linked to)...

So your saying that it was a mere coincidence that the baby inhaled large amounts of tear gas and then suddenly died because of something else?

I've seen a lot of those kind of posts in the Health section, by big pharma supporting forum members.
Maybe you shouldn't believe everything the "doctors" tell...

----------


## charrob

> FIFY. "Israel" is the Palestinians' rightful homeland. Y'all zionists are just in denial of it-and don't like to recognize the ongoing ethnic cleansing your little apartheid State is responsible for.


I think the Israelis are absolute monsters.  The only thing I questioned was what the Palestinians understood about a 2 state solution:  I had thought that the Palestinians accepted that *East* Jerusalem would be their Capitol, and that West Jerusalem would be the Israeli Capitol. Swordsmyth seems to indicate the Palestinians believed both East and West Jerusalem should be theirs.  Which at this point in history defies logic and common sense.

That said, of course the land of their forefathers is their rightful homeland.  Unfortunately the invaders from mostly Eastern Europe and Russia starting in 1948 are not going to give all that land back so there needs to be some compromise.  A 2-state solution had been the accepted compromise for years with the Palestinians getting the West Bank along with East Jerusalem as its Capitol and Gaza.  But when one looks at the map of the West Bank at this point, it becomes quite clear the Israelis will never give that back and with East Jerusalem now accepted to be no longer set aside for a future Palestinian Capitol, it's obvious the 2-state solution is now impossible.  Which means it should be one state with everyone having equal rights and the ability to vote.  Which of course the monstrous racist Israelis will never allow.

----------


## Firestarter

> I think the Israelis are absolute monsters.


 Just like in other dictatorships (calling themselves democratic), it's not all Israelis.
I believe that most people in the "developed" world don't support genocide, but unfortunately we let the worst of the worst scumbags dictate "us" what to do (and even think?).

I expect that most people won’t agree with me that there’s almost no difference between the Israeli army killing peaceful Palestinian protesters, or doctors and journalists...


On Monday, Israeli forces shot “Canadian” doctor Tarek Loubani in the leg, as he treated wounded Palestinians, and killed his assistant, Musa Abuhassanin.
Loubani said both he and his assistant were wearing distinctive coloured vests that signify their status as medical workers.


Loubani said: 


> I am very seasoned about not being shot at. I know where to stand. I know where to be. I know how not to get shot.
> 
> There was relatively heavy fire that was going on. He [the assistant] was wearing a high visibility jacket. It was clearly marked. He was shot in the chest.
> They couldn’t remove him. They couldn’t recover him for about 30 minutes until finally they dragged him to a blind spot and then dragged him down a hill and took him to the hospital in a civilian vehicle. He died before he got to the hospital.


According to the World Health Organisation, there have been 229 attacks against medical personnel treating wounded Palestinians in Gaza since 30 March.

On Tuesday, the UN’s Nickolay Mladenov told the Security Council that immediate action must be taken to improve the humanitarian condition in Palestine: 


> Starting tomorrow, the United Nations, together with international partners will need to focus and redouble efforts to implement projects that will have an immediate impact on improving the electricity, water and health situation as a matter of urgency.


According to AIDA, a group of international non-governmental organisations operating in Palestine, hospitals in Gaza are “_unable to deal with the vast number of injured as a result of a decade-long blockade and insufficient electricity and medical supplies and equipment_”.
AIDA added: 


> Due to the near impossibility of obtaining a medical referral for surgery outside the Gaza Strip, 21 Palestinians injured during demonstrations have so far had limb amputations since 30 March.


 http://www.middleeasteye.net/news/is...aza-1157047681

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I had already read that (it was even in the Daily Mail article I linked to)...
> 
> So your saying that it was a mere coincidence that the baby inhaled large amounts of tear gas and then suddenly died because of something else?
> 
> I've seen a lot of those kind of posts in the Health section, by big pharma supporting forum members.
> Maybe you shouldn't believe everything the "doctors" tell...


I'm saying they took a dying baby so they could blame its death on the Israelis, unfortunately for them a PALESTINIAN doctor exposed them.

I do not take Israel's side on this but neither side can be trusted.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I think the Israelis are absolute monsters.  The only thing I questioned was what the Palestinians understood about a 2 state solution:  I had thought that the Palestinians accepted that *East* Jerusalem would be their Capitol, and that West Jerusalem would be the Israeli Capitol. Swordsmyth seems to indicate the Palestinians believed both East and West Jerusalem should be theirs.  Which at this point in history defies logic and common sense.
> 
> That said, of course the land of their forefathers is their rightful homeland.  Unfortunately the invaders from mostly Eastern Europe and Russia starting in 1948 are not going to give all that land back so there needs to be some compromise.  A 2-state solution had been the accepted compromise for years with the Palestinians getting the West Bank along with East Jerusalem as its Capitol and Gaza.  But when one looks at the map of the West Bank at this point, it becomes quite clear the Israelis will never give that back and with East Jerusalem now accepted to be no longer set aside for a future Palestinian Capitol, it's obvious the 2-state solution is now impossible.  *Which means it should be one state with everyone having equal rights and the ability to vote.  Which of course the monstrous racist Israelis will never allow.*


The Palestinians would never allow it either if they had the power.

----------


## Raginfridus

Those who know, know the Samaritans are the true "Palestinians" anyhow. Arabs are 19th century latecomers like the zionazis. Both of whom ethnically cleansed their way in. The mewling for Arabs and Khazars is endless it seems. The butthurt is eternal.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Those who know, know the Samaritans are the true "Palestinians" anyhow. Arabs are 19th century latecomers like the zionazis. Both of whom ethnically cleansed their way in. The mewling for Arabs and Khazars is endless it seems. The butthurt is eternal.


Nonsense. The Philistines are the ancestors of the people now called Palestinians. Same people, different name. Just like ethnic slavs had various names before they were called what they are nao. What we nao call "Ukranians", "Belarussians", and a bunch of others used to be called "cossacks".

----------


## Raginfridus

Arabs are not Philistines.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Arabs are not Philistines.


Exactly, Italians aren't Romans either.

Many peoples have been killed off or bred out over the course of history.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Arabs are not Philistines.


*Descendants of them.  "Israeli" jews are not descendants of any indigenous peoples of Palestine. Literally, ever.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> "Israeli" jews are not descendants of any indigenous peoples of Palestine. Literally, ever.


Some are, some aren't.

----------


## Raginfridus

Arabs aren't descended from Philistines.

----------


## orafi

..

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Arabs aren't descended from Philistines.



Some are. Palestinians, specifically.

----------


## Raginfridus

Ok.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Muslim  leaders called on Friday for an international force to be deployed to  protect Palestinians after dozens of protesters were shot dead by  Israeli forces on the Gaza border this week.At  a special summit in Turkey convened by President Tayyip Erdogan, they  also pledged to take "appropriate political (and) economic measures"  against countries that followed the United States in moving their Israel  embassies to contested Jerusalem from Tel Aviv.
Erdogan,  who is campaigning for re-election next month, used the summit to  verbally attack Israel, comparing the actions of its forces to Nazi  Germany's treatment of Jews in World War Two, when millions were killed  in concentration camps.
He  also castigated the United States, saying its decision to move its  embassy had emboldened Israel to put down the protests at the border  with Gaza with excessive force.

Guatemala  this week became the second country to move its embassy to Jerusalem,  and Paraguay said it would follow suit this month.
The  final declaration of the meeting of the 57-member Organisation of  Islamic Cooperation described the killing of 60 Palestinians, protesting  the embassy move on Monday, as "savage crimes committed by the Israeli  forces with the backing of the U.S. administration".
It  said the violence should be put on the agenda of the U.N. Security  Council and General Assembly, and called on the United Nations to  investigate the killings.
The  summit was attended by Jordan's King Abdullah, a U.S. ally whose  Hashemite dynasty is custodian of Muslim sites in Jerusalem.
Abdullah  said the U.S. decision five months ago to recognize Jerusalem as  Israel's capital had "weakened the pillars of peace ... and deepened the  despair that leads to violence."
Iran's  President Hassan Rouhani called on Muslim countries "to totally cut  their relations with the Zionist regime (Israel) and also to revise  their trade and economic ties with America".
A populist with roots in political Islam, Erdogan has described Israel as "terrorist state".
"The  children of those being subject to all sorts of torture in  concentration camps during World War Two are now attacking Palestinians  with methods that would put Nazis to shame," Erdogan said on Friday  shortly after addressing a rally of thousands of people in support of  Palestinians.
The  United Nations must send "an international peace force to the people of  Palestine, who are losing their young children to Israeli terror every  day," Erdogan said, comparing the proposed deployment to peacekeeping  forces sent to Bosnia and Kosovo in the 1990s.

More at: https://www.yahoo.com/news/other-cou...093624904.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

The United Nations Human Rights Council (HRC) just issued a stunning  rebuke to Israel, voting through a resolution calling on the council to *"urgently  dispatch an independent, international commission of inquiry... to  investigate all alleged violations and abuses... in the context of the  military assaults on large scale civilian protests that began on 30  March 2018,*" while the UN human rights chief slammed Israel's *"wholly disproportionate response."*
  The UN's top human rights body passed the resolution with *29 votes in favor, two opposed and 14 abstentions.* 
  The two HRC members *in opposition were the United States and Australia (the UK abstained)*,  with Israel condemning the vote, which was proposed by a group of  countries including Pakistan. Both the US and Israel criticized the  resolution's language for failing to mention Hamas _—_ the militant group ruling over Gaza _—_ which Israel blames for the scores of civilians killed during the 'Great March of Return' protests.

More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-...mass-shootings

----------


## John Prewett

Ezekiel 38-39. Sooner the better.   Invaders of Israel will end up annihilated.    You can whine for the losers,   but they will stay dead.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

What appears to be the largest massacre of semitic civilians in recent  times by tax pyaers funded militants in defense of semi-biblical  boundaries based on 5000 years old non-racist chosen-race dogmas could be investigated by widely  respected international body of UN:


*Gaza: UN to launch war crimes investigation into Israeli forces shooting of protesters*

                                    UN human rights chief slams Israel's 'wholly disproportionate response'


             Samuel Osborne, Chloe Faranda day ago 
The UN has voted to send an international war crimes probe to Gaza after the bodys leading human rights official slammed Israels  reaction to protests along the border as wholly disproportionate.   Israeli firing into Hamas-ruled Gaza killed nearly 60 Palestinians at  mass border protests on Monday.
  There is little evidence of any attempt to minimise casualties on   Monday, Zeid Raad al-Hussein told a special session of the UN Human   Rights Council in Geneva.

The council voted through the resolution with 29 in favour and two opposed, while 14 states abstained. 
  The resolution also condemned the disproportionate and   indiscriminate use of force by the Israeli occupying forces against   Palestinian civilians.

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...-a8357981.html




Related

US embassy in Jerusalem opens Mon; Ivanka arrives; Bachmann apologizes for Jews conversion remarks
New US embassy in Jerusalem opens on Monday and parties are being   planned as Gaza braces for violence. Michelle Bachmann, a prominent   leader of US based Christian Evangelical Zionists (an alleged anti-semitic racist group)   along with other US based pro freedom/racial equality spreading, anti   occupation/oppression personalities are in holyland on this historic   occasion.



Trump is a Friend of Zion




Racist Pastors Bless New US Embassy in Jerusalem
Daily Beast 36m ago
The participation of pastors John Hagee and Robert Jeffress in the     ceremony accentuated this new axis of fundamentalist, messianic     End-Times-adoring elements that increasingly dominate ties between the     two countries. Hagee once described Adolf Hitler as Gods hunter and     Jeffress consigned unrepentant Jews to hell*

*Trump Campaign Promise Fulfilled - Killing lots of families

Video:  CUFI's Pastor John Hagee Praying for more War in the name of Jesus

----------


## goldenequity



----------


## goldenequity

State Dept Spox Heather Nuart robot responses always chilling

----------


## Swordsmyth

Paraguay officially moved its country’s embassy to Jerusalem on Monday, with President Horacio Cartes in Israel for the ceremony, also attended by Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu.                                                     
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     Paraguay is now the third country to move its embassy to Jerusalem, following the United States and Guatemala.  The inauguration ceremony took place at noon at the embassy’s new home  in the Malkha technology park, which also houses the Guatemalan embassy.                                                     

More at: https://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/...alem-1.6099346

----------


## goldenequity

>

----------


## Swordsmyth

Paraguay said Wednesday it was moving its embassy in Israel back from  Jerusalem to Tel Aviv, prompting Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu to  order the closure his country's mission in the South American country in  retaliation. 
Paraguay's new President Mario Abdo Benitez, who  took office in mid-August, took the decision "to contribute to the  intensification of regional and international diplomatic efforts that  aim to achieve a broad, just and durable peace in the Middle East," his  government said.

More at: https://www.afp.com/en/news/205/para...iv-doc-18v7xi6

----------


## goldenequity

> Paraguay said Wednesday it was moving its embassy in Israel back from  Jerusalem to Tel Aviv, prompting Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu to  order the closure his country's mission in the South American country in  retaliation. 
> Paraguay's new President Mario Abdo Benitez, who  took office in mid-August, took the decision "to contribute to the  intensification of regional and international diplomatic efforts that  aim to achieve a broad, just and durable peace in the Middle East," his  government said.
> 
> More at: https://www.afp.com/en/news/205/para...iv-doc-18v7xi6


Leaving Trump and Guatemala as the only embassies in Jerusalem.
There must be holes in the drywall at Netanyahoo's house.

----------


## goldenequity

Al-Masdar News‏
*US ambassador says Trump is ready to recognize occupied Golan Heights as Israeli territory 
https://aml.ink/TofJF*


(filefoto  )

----------


## goldenequity

---------

----------


## Swordsmyth

Brazil’s president-elect Jair Bolsonaro confirmed on Twitter Thursday  that he intends to move his country’s embassy from Tel Aviv to  Jerusalem. 
“As previously stated during our campaign, we intend to transfer the Brazilian Embassy from Tel-Aviv to Jerusalem,” Bolsonaro wrote on Twitter. “Israel is a sovereign state and we shall duly respect that.” 		

More at: https://www.timesofisrael.com/brazil...-to-jerusalem/

----------


## goldenequity

*Israel: 13 ultra-Orthodox Jews arrested*

----------

